# Full LED grow room/aeroponic system. first attemp



## thunderchunkie (Jan 21, 2008)

Here are some pics of what I'm starting out with, lol. 
900 LED lights (225/panel)
10 site Aeroponic system.
Some little wee girls, lol.
Seeds, B.C. Seeds Kahuna and Juicy Fruit, 5 of each.
Kahuna's all germed in 24 hours @28 degrees celcius in total darknes (in paper towels, moist, lol)
Juicy Fruit all sprouted in 48 hours under the same conditions.
Litltle bit of root stuff and into the rockwool they went.
Just waiting for them to say Hi now, haha


----------



## GreenGiant81 (Jan 21, 2008)

I am very interested in the results that you will get from the LED's. Please make a journal....


----------



## thunderchunkie (Jan 21, 2008)

No worries there bud, I'm writing everything down and will be updating often, hehe.


----------



## BostonGeorgeJung (Jan 21, 2008)

This should be interesting.


----------



## abNORML (Jan 21, 2008)

What is the total watts for the lights?Any estimate on lumens?


----------



## thunderchunkie (Jan 21, 2008)

The panels are 16 watts apiece ( I'm using just a tiny bit more juice than one 60W light bulb, hahaa) not sure about the Lumen's. Apparently, from what I've read on these, they dont emit any unnecessary light that any chlorophyll plant needs. Take the green pary of the light spectrum. green plants dont absorb any of the green light spectrum because they are green. It just bounces back off of them. I do have a bit of the scientific information on these lights, but now a clue what it means, lol.
*Blue LED light range - 430nm radiation peak athwart a 466nm emission range,
**Red LED light range - 662nm radiation peak athwart a 680nm emission range,
*


----------



## thunderchunkie (Jan 21, 2008)

Lol, one more thing. I have heard here and there that the budding stage using LED's doesn't go so well. I also have two 1.5W Outdoor Light LED grow lights and I'll probably put them up too, who knows? hahaa
Check out this month's High Times mag, theres an article in there on LED's and growing, and a couple of trails too. They made out pretty good from the sounds of it


----------



## thunderchunkie (Jan 22, 2008)

Juicy Fruit sprouts are starting to rise above the rockwool 1 day after planting. Is this the norm? And yes, i planted them root down


----------



## abNORML (Jan 22, 2008)

1 day is a good sign that the seeds are strong and/or fresh.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Jan 22, 2008)

Sweetness abNORML. I'm just a little hyped about this project, lol. I'm using the LED's exclusively so thats definitly a good sigh


----------



## SMOK3R (Jan 22, 2008)

I've been looking for someone doing this! Where is a good spot to order LED's from? 

Have you found much in the way of reading about successful harvests using only LED's?


----------



## thunderchunkie (Jan 22, 2008)

theres an article in High Times this month on LED growing. they go over yield, potency a bit, and 3 comparison tests against a 400W CFL, 400W HPS and a 600 HPS, looks pretty damn hopefully. heres a good site for systems. i paid about 180$ for mine if i remember right, it was last summer.
High quality and affordable Led Grow Lights

theres also some REAL good pics in this months High Times mag

check out ebay for lights too, thats where i got mine


----------



## thunderchunkie (Jan 23, 2008)

heres the li'l ladies at one day. the juicy fruits are rising nicely, no sign of the kahuna's yet. oh yeah, i do have a couple Texada Timewarp seeds sprouting in case a couple of the sprouts dont make it (some of the Kahuna's look a little dubious, but then again its only been one day, marijuana is pretty resilient) Humidity needs to come up about 10%, gonna get a humidifier next week. Oh, yeah. they're also getting liberal doses of SRV, Iron Maiden and other assorted 80's and early 90's heavy metal and even some country music, hahahaaaaaa


----------



## darkmatter (Jan 23, 2008)

This looks pretty impressive, thunderchunkie. Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Jan 26, 2008)

Well, I've moved two of the seedlings into the system. I wasn't sure what the proper height for moving them, but I did see a few pics of some other guys grows on here and mine looked to be about the same size as theirs when they moved them. These two are the Juicy Fruits, a couple more will be ready to be moved in a couple days I think. So far I haven't seen any signs of life from the Kahuna's. This could be due to the fact that i put them into the rockwool when their sprouts were 1" long or so. they sprouted so much faster than the JF's by the time I put them into the rockwool I had to force some of the roots and seeds down. Probably not a good idea, then again the seeds were free, but they sprouted so well, I can't see that being the case. Porbably just my bubie 'ness, hahaa. So, I've got 2 more Kahuna's rooting now, and 3 Texada Timewarps, We'll see what happens I suppose. Need a heater for the tank, its a little cool. Something to drop the pH would be good too. It's staying at 7.2 and I need to bring it down a bit, any ideas?


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 26, 2008)

to bring down ph either use baking soda or vinegar.......I cant remember which one lowers ph..


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 26, 2008)

Did yo uget those panels off of ebay? they sell on ebay for about $150 for all four panels.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Jan 26, 2008)

Ya, I got them off Ebay last year. If I remember right, i paid about 150$. I might pick up 2 of the all blue panels just for budding. I read that they can increase the yield and potency if you use them during the flowering stage. We'll see. And, as far as the pH goes, I just read that adding white vinegar will lower the pH. They said you should not use Wine vinegar or cider vinegar as they may contain undesired organisms in them. Vinegar did the trick. pH has gone from 7.4 to 6.1, mighty sweet


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 26, 2008)

this is freaking great Ive been waiting for someone to do this. Cant wait to see your results!


----------



## thunderchunkie (Jan 26, 2008)

Ya, me too, hehe. This is my first grow of any kind, so any tips on aeroponic systems and growing would be appreciated.


----------



## vertise (Jan 26, 2008)

How far should led lights be placed from the plants. does anyone know. I was looking its a setup like this, looks good man


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 26, 2008)

thunderchunkie said:


> Ya, I got them off Ebay last year. If I remember right, i paid about 150$. I might pick up 2 of the all blue panels just for budding. I read that they can increase the yield and potency if you use them during the flowering stage. We'll see. And, as far as the pH goes, I just read that adding white vinegar will lower the pH. They said you should not use Wine vinegar or cider vinegar as they may contain undesired organisms in them. Vinegar did the trick. pH has gone from 7.4 to 6.1, mighty sweet



Its red that you want for budding, blue is for veg


----------



## Brokenhope420 (Jan 26, 2008)

Vertise: I would think you would place the leds as close as possible because they don't put off much heat at all.

good luck on your grow.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Jan 26, 2008)

From what I've seen and read, the LED's can be placed 6' to 7' above the plants. The light doesn't decrease like MH or HPS lights do. I even tried it myself byt placing one panel about 1' from the wall, the light looks just as intense from 6' away as it does from 1' away, it just covers a larger area. Thanks for the advice on the blue lights, the blue to red ratio of my lights is about 64 to 161/panel. That much red light should be good for flowering


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 26, 2008)

i think its way too far from the plants.... but what do i know...


i figure as long as i aint burning my plants, i put them close as possible


----------



## vertise (Jan 26, 2008)

i agree led is measured in nanometers. the lights should probably be around a foot or less for optimal lighting


----------



## nowstopwhining (Jan 26, 2008)

I was just looking at some very nice LED grows in high times and they had the lights about 8"-12" from the plants so about a foot.


----------



## vertise (Jan 26, 2008)

did you see the high times ufo led grow, way to expensive but pretty cool


----------



## thunderchunkie (Jan 27, 2008)

I did some more reading from the manufacturer of my lights and you guys are right. The lights should be between 12" and 18" from the plants. Since I've mounted this set of lights to the ceiling, lol, I'll have to figure out how to use the other set of lights that i have, they're shaped like regular sized light bulbs. I'll probably figure out some kind of track lighting system for them so I can lower and raise them as I need.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Jan 27, 2008)

So, I lowered the lights today, lol. they're exactly 13" above the pots. Was a pain in the ass, but I got it done, hahaaa.


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 27, 2008)

dude i wish i had your fuckin grow room its sweet! come stop by sometime..
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/40289-bag-seed-my-first-grow.html


----------



## thunderchunkie (Jan 27, 2008)

hahaaaa, you anywhere near south western Ontario? lmao! so anyway, those free Kahuna seeds I have suck ass. they're 0 for 5 so far. they've been in the rockwool for 6 days now and aren't lookin to good, couple are brown and shitty lookin, lol. I'm giving the other two Juicy Fruits a few more days b4 I move them. The Texada Timewarp seeds look to be pretty healthy, sprouting leaves after 2 days. I think since this is an experimental run, I'm gonna save some seeds in case it blows. I'll need something to start the next run if I dont get a mommy. We'll see how it goes now that the lights are at the proper level, hehe


----------



## funnyguy (Jan 27, 2008)

rofl i meant my journal lmfao
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/40289-bag-seed-my-first-grow.html


----------



## thunderchunkie (Jan 27, 2008)

Haha, me strong like bull, smart like tree! hahaa


----------



## thunderchunkie (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, there's a noticeable improvement this morning after lowering the lights yesterday. The two girls that I have put in the system are quite a bit mote perky today, showing some growth on the wee leaves. The other seeds I have in the rockwool took right off last night. Looks like things might be progressing the way I had hoped, haha ( Lights are on 24/7, 13" above the girls) Grabbed a floating thermometer today, a 12" bubblestone and some pH down. Reservior temp. is 68F, Res is really bubbly now, lol. pH should be cool real soon. (was 7.4, yikes) OK, got the pH down to 6.01. Sweetness, lol


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok, here's a quick update on how the girls are doing after 1 week. Lookin mighty fine, I do believe. Gonna flush out the res. this weekend and start with a new nutrient solution. I'll be using DNF A&B series grow formula.


----------



## T.H.Cammo (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Thunderchunky - What's up?
Always glad to watch another LED show! Good luck! I have some future plans for using LED's in the veg stage and maintaining "Moms". We'll keep our eyes open!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 1, 2008)

Soo.. did you buy that tank heater? You don't need it. A little lower than 68 would be better, holds more oxygen. VV


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 1, 2008)

no, i didn't bother buying a tank heater VV, the temp stays right about ideal anyways. I will need to pick up a humidifier though, the RH in my room is only 35%. I need to get it up to 45-55% i believe.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, flushed out the reservoir today. went and got me some Culligan spring water to refill the res. DUMB idea there, hahaaaaa! pH is at 3.9, after adding the nutes. Was 3.4 b4 adding them. I think I'll just stick to tap water from now on, hehe. Now I have to make a trip to the hydro shop again to buy some pH Up, lmfao. I'm starting to feel like an obsessed, mad scientist, lol. well, maybe some wicked hash through the bong will help me put this onto perspective, hahaaaa.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 3, 2008)

I was thinking to myself, why bother going to all the trouble of going across town just to spend 10 bucks on pH down when i can just flush out the rez again and use my tap water. the pH of my tap water is 7.4 and i already have some pH Down, might as well just do it that way


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 4, 2008)

I appear to have salt buildup on my Hydroton rocks. Is this potentially harmful? If so, anyone know how I can get rid of it? I didn't start getting it until I used that damn Culligan spring water shit. I'm back to regular tap water now.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 4, 2008)

The buildup is very minimal right now, but I'd like to correct any problems before they become a BIGGER problem, lol.


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Feb 5, 2008)

it happens. Just make sure to flush medium every now and then. Nice grow set up btw. Just wondering but y not use hps?


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm not using any HPS , MH or Flouros for this grow. I'm gonna do the entire thing with LED's as an experiment. Although I do have a 1000W and a 100W MH, I'm not using them on this grow at all. I've read someone elses grow journal on here that was trying an LED grow but switched back to Flouros after a couple weeks. I wanna take it right to the end with only LED's, hehe. Right now I have a total of 64Watts on them with the LED's, If need be when they start to flower, or sooner, hehe. I have another 60W of LED's to add to them, I'll probably do it anyway when I get some clamps for the other lights


----------



## asdfva (Feb 6, 2008)

thunderchunkie said:


> I'm not using any HPS , MH or Flouros for this grow. I'm gonna do the entire thing with LED's as an experiment.


^^Beast. 
If you can afford to actually experiment,
I say do it! Besides, you can easily just 
setup another booth with a cheap HPS and
take clones from the LED grow before starting
your flowering phase, and grow a control for
your experiment. Controls are key, if you can
swing it. Plus, if they LED's don't work out, at
least you can yield from the HPS setup, and 
still take clones from the LED's. 

Will be watching, good luck!


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, everything seems to be going good. Moved the lights down a few days ago cause it looked like the girls were stretching a little. they've started to bush out a little more now. Also added a few more lights that I had cause you cant have too much light, lol. Gonna flush out the rez today, I'm sure they'll like some fresh food. Hey, who doesn't, hehe. been keeping the pH at a steady 6.01, rez temp is 21 degrees celcius, room temp is 21 celcius also, still have to get a humidifier, its only 36 to 40%. Should have waited for the roots to start showing on the girls before I put them in, probably explains the size, hehe. I'll know better next time. I'm also going to flush all the Hydroton rocks to get rid of some of that salt buildup I was talking about earlier in my journal. All in all, things are going well so far, I think, lol.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 17, 2008)

Definitely eligible for journal contest... very cool thread.. keep lots of good pictures...

cheers


----------



## mingusdew (Feb 17, 2008)

are the fixtures themselves warm/hot at all? The air above/the material its made of? Get some temp readings above it for me 8]

Very awesome log, i love it!


----------



## tm21thc (Feb 18, 2008)

That light will be not enough for flowering that sure!!!!
Already streched a bit!
Good Luck man!


----------



## natmoon (Feb 18, 2008)

All looks cool and funky but i still say that these kind of leds are crap for growing plants and that you need to have much more expensive wide angled 5watt leds for successful growing.
Anyway best of luck with it and i will be watching


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 18, 2008)

the 4 panels i have above the girls are 16 watts each, the other 3 on the sides are wide angle 13 watts lights and i have 2 more of them to put up when i raise the lights a bit higher, then the spread of those bulbs will be more usefull. I cant put them up just yet cause i need the room to work with the lights being so low. so far i have 103 watts of LED's on them with another 26 to come. as i am doing this as an experiment, I'm pretty sure i have sufficient lighting on them right now as they are vegging very nicely.


----------



## asdfva (Feb 18, 2008)

The man is experimenting here...

Everyone knows what an HID will do,
but now we all get to actually see what
will happen, and not just surf the wake of
people saying it won't work without backing
up any of their statements. Let the man do
his work. I can't wait to see how they respond
to flowering with those. I am anticipating a slower
response to the LED's, but with a slightly extended
flowering time these just might work amazingly.

Looking good!
Will continue watching.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 18, 2008)

Just a few pics of how the girls are doing today. they're starting to bush out nicely.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 18, 2008)

thunderchunkie said:


> the 4 panels i have above the girls are 16 watts each, the other 3 on the sides are wide angle 13 watts lights and i have 2 more of them to put up when i raise the lights a bit higher, then the spread of those bulbs will be more usefull. I cant put them up just yet cause i need the room to work with the lights being so low. so far i have 103 watts of LED's on them with another 26 to come. as i am doing this as an experiment, I'm pretty sure i have sufficient lighting on them right now as they are vegging very nicely.


I am talking about the leds being 5 watts each per led,not in total.
I have never seen any led grow work well with these kind of leds.
You will end up with 40" tall stalks with cotton top buds on them.
Use powerful wide angle beam leds or don't bother is my opinion only.
I wish you the best of luck with it though as i said before


----------



## Budsworth (Feb 18, 2008)

Those plants look bad. They are streching for light. If they start out like this, I don,t think they will do very well in the future. Good luck to ya but the pics don,t lie.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 19, 2008)

Ya, the stalks do look a little spindly right now, but keep in mind, none of those plants are over 3" yet. I've just started putting the fan on them 2 days ago and I think they'll thicken up in due time. As for other ppl attempting an LED grow on here, I haven't seen anyone run a full grow from start to finish. A few ppl have started vegging with them, but immediately switched over to MH, HPS or Flouro's. To me that doesn't constitute a full experiment as far as results go. Who knows why they switched over to other lighting systems? I'm sure none of us have been right there monitoring their grow with them, so who really knows where the mistakes were? Could be nutes, heating problems in their rez's, Ph levels, room temperature or yes, could be the lights. Do any of us really know? Like I said, none of us have been right along side the person attempting to grow with LED's and there are so many variables that who can really say what the problem was? Do any of us have a laboratory to constantly monitor every variable 24/7 ? I think not. Growing is an adventure of experience. Why quit after one failed attempt for fear of the results the second or third time? Thats not the way society, industry and mankind has matured and evolved throughout time. I am recording Ph levels, temp's, humidity, height and every other variable that i can on an every day basis to truly see what will come of this. I'm not here to be crapped on by ppl with poor attitudes. I'm here to have fun, meet some ppl, enjoy myself and share something new with everyone. Even if it fails a few times, only then will we know the answer and I will try my hardest to get the best results I can, good or bad. Thanks to all who have positive attitudes and are truly interested in the outcome whatever the results and are even hopeful of the outcome. I would rather not have ppl shitting on my 3 weeks into this project, annoys the bejesus out of me.

And, just for shits and giggles, here are a list of mistakes I've made so far,
1) Didn't wait for the roots to show through the rockwool. I've never used it before so I put the little girls in the tank well before I should have, they were less than an inch tall. If I had to estimate, I would say that put me back about 2 weeks as far as the initial vegging went due to the shock and poor root growth.

2) Started with the lights 7' above the plants for almost a week cause i couldn't afford to make a mounting board for them, buy the chain for raising and lowering them, perhaps I should have waited. Then, not knowing any better as far as these lights are concerned, I put them 13" above the plants for another week when they should have been about 2". Hopefully they'll thicken up a bit, I've got the fan on them now.

3) Over fed them with nutes the first 10 days. I've never used hydro nutes before and was retarded in doing the math.

Mistakes do happen. Of course the condition the plants are in right now could be due to the lights, I wouldn't know though. Apparently from what I've read on here. Any of the mistakes I've made could be the contributing factors also.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 19, 2008)

No one has crapped on you or been cruel.
These are our valid opinions.
You cant run a journal without other peoples opinions.

I have extensively researched led growing,i have a lot of knowledge and i gave you my honest truthful opinion based on lighting only and not grow conditions.
If you need or only want ego rubbers who wont tell you the truth then you should just say so


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 19, 2008)

hey bud. I'm not biting your ass here, but we all know you can grow an excellent crop under a 1000W MH. I really dont know what the price of a 5W LED is but I would imagine they're fairly expensive. Just out of curiosity, do you know what one 5W LED for growing costs? I cant find any 5W growing LED's on the net, I'm just curious, not chewing your ass or trying to piss you off.

To replace a 1000W HPS with 5W LED's as far as power output goes you would need 200 5W LED's. Now, being conservative, let's say one of those LED's is 20 bucks apiece for a grand total of 4000$ plus tax (4520.00$ here in Ontario, I believe.) even at 10$ per LED, you're looking at 2260$ without the circuit boards, mounts, power cords and whatever kind of casing you're going to fashion for the lights which would include the use of metal shears, perhaps a brake for bending, something to deburr the edges, a ballast of some sort because you cant run 1000Watts off of one circuit and whatever else you may need to fashion you lights. All of these things would take some time to accomplish and I don't think too many of us have all these tools sitting in our garages. You would have to spend most of a day just soldering all 200 bulbs onto the board/boards for example. Thats a hell of alot more money than a 90-130$ MH that puts 1000W. On top of that, I dont think there would be any power consumption bonus. 1000W is 1000W. Now, you would be blessed with a longer life span as far as the LED's go and a more accurate light spectrum for growing.

If my experiment doesn't work, oh well. I'll try again, at least I'll have the benefit of some experience by then. I didn't buy these lights because I thought they were a sure fire method of growing anything. I've seen some pretty impressive pics of a variety of different plants grown under these lights including a 7' tomato plant with some real nice tomatoes on it. I thought it would be a fun thing to try. 

I'm also new to running an aeroponic system, so I'll probably make more mistakes as far as thats concerned, but I will learn from them and not make them twice. If I had to spend a couple thousand on lights, I don't think this would be for fun, or curiosity. Now that would be some serious shit and a huge investment. We're on here to try and find more cheaper and effective methods of growing, and advise when we need it. I'm just going to have fun with this.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 19, 2008)

thunderchunkie said:


> hey bud. I'm not biting your ass here, but we all know you can grow an excellent crop under a 1000W MH. I really dont know what the price of a 5W LED is but I would imagine they're fairly expensive. Just out of curiosity, do you know what one 5W LED for growing costs? I cant find any 5W growing LED's on the net, I'm just curious, not chewing your ass or trying to piss you off.
> 
> To replace a 1000W HPS with 5W LED's as far as power output goes you would need 200 5W LED's. Now, being conservative, let's say one of those LED's is 20 bucks apiece for a grand total of 4000$ plus tax (4520.00$ here in Ontario, I believe.) even at 10$ per LED, you're looking at 2260$ without the circuit boards, mounts, power cords and whatever kind of casing you're going to fashion for the lights which would include the use of metal shears, perhaps a brake for bending, something to deburr the edges, a ballast of some sort because you cant run 1000Watts off of one circuit and whatever else you may need to fashion you lights. All of these things would take some time to accomplish and I don't think too many of us have all these tools sitting in our garages. You would have to spend most of a day just soldering all 200 bulbs onto the board/boards for example. Thats a hell of alot more money than a 90-130$ MH that puts 1000W. On top of that, I dont think there would be any power consumption bonus. 1000W is 1000W. Now, you would be blessed with a longer life span as far as the LED's go and a more accurate light spectrum for growing.
> 
> ...


Yes mate its ok i know how it can seem that people are knocking you but thats not my intention or how i wanted it to come across.
I only have a 400watt lamp and i was seriously looking at leds in the past but the best kind,5watt wide angle high power leds as you say are very very expensive.

I have looked into my own led growing and making them myself and found it to be a bad business decision based on investment to final bud weight.
I have watched many led grows and none were good.

Having said that no grow that i have watched has used as many leds as you are so i really do wish you the best of luck with it and if you pull it off you will have a lot of respect from people including me.

Here is the led site that i use and did all of my research at previously.
These were the only leds that i could confidently say that if made into an array and housed in mini reflectors could compete with hids in terms of investment to weight ratios.

They are about 20 dollars each though so as you said before very expensive still for the minute


[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Prolight Power LED blue 5 Watt[/FONT]
*[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Technical Data:[/FONT]*

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Case: Star-PCB with Aluminium-Cooler
Viewing Angle: 140°
Power: 7,1V
Current: 700mA
Wave Lenght: 470nm (blue)
Brightness: 40 Lumen[/FONT]










[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Prolight Power LED red 5 Watt[/FONT]
*[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Technical Data:[/FONT]*

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Case: Star-PCB with Aluminium-Cooler
Viewing Angle: 140°
Power: 4,4V
Current: 700mA
Wave Lenght: 625nm (red)
Brightness: 120 Lumen[/FONT]








Prolight Power LEDs 5 Watt, günstig im LED1.de® Online Shop


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 19, 2008)

ya bud, sorry if i come off as a dick sometimes, hehe. i was just waiting for my first cup of coffee of the day and can't be held responsible for anything that i might say, lol.

I've been trying for about an hour to find a site I was on yesterday that sold LED grow lights. They had one that would completely replace a 1000W MH but the damn thing cost 1599$! I'm pretty sure that would work nicely but its a hell of a lot of money considering one MH bulb costs 100$, lol. I really think it would be prudent of these company's that sell LED lights to make a wattage comparison chart to explain the exact ratio of LED's in comparison to MH's and HPS lights. I did read that you can't do a Watt by Watt comparison because the MH's and HPS lights shed off alot of unused light and are not as strong in the right spectrum areas as LED's are. I would think that if you were to use 1000W of LED's compared to 1000W of MH, you would be overshooting the amount or required spectrum needed for growth and the cost would be outrageous. I have alot of more research to do on LED's but this is all just part of the learning process. 

As far as that URL goes for that site, I'll keep looking and send it to you when I find it, it was some pretty wild stuff. I have seen that type of light that you posted there, but the ones I saw were radically different than that. pisses me off that I cant find the site again, lmao. thanks bud


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 19, 2008)

Ya, they are stretchy. I made a couple mistakes as far as the height of the lights go so its my damn fault, lol.

I have the Panels 2" above the plants right now. the exact temp there, underneath the lights is 22.2 celcius ( or 72 Fahrenheit) I used 1/4" plywood to mount them cause they dont weigh nothing, lol.




Room temp, 21 degrees celcius, 
Rez temp, 20 degrees celcius, 36 liter, 
Nutes are Dutch Nutrient Formula A&B (don't have a ppm meter so I'm just following directions, 5ml/liter)
Ph, 6.01, 
RH, 38% (need a humidifier!!)
Light cycle 24/7
Water cycle, flush and clean 10-14 days. Using tap water that sits for 3 days to let chlorine evaporate.


----------



## slamminsam (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice glad to see you lowered the light. I have been thinking about getting the 90w ufo light. I'll been watching the posts. Great job. lol I will be learning from your mistakes.
Very nice to see ppl like you expermenting with new technology. I have read up on the nasa grows and they said the only con of growing is the "blackish hue that remains on the leaves from lack of green light.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm gonna say this is week 3 cause I probably stunted them by putting them right into the system and full nutes way to early ( roots weren't even showing and there was only one set of leaves.) If anyone thinks this is wrong, I'll say week 5. It was my mistake after all, hehe'

The plants grew 1/2 inch overnight and I believe the stalks are starting to fatten up (probably due to turning on the fan a couple days ago, lol, and lowering the lights right down)

I'll put some more pics later on this evening so theres been a full day since my last post.

pH-5.9
Rez temp-21* celsius/68*F
Room temp-23.5*/*F-74.3
R.H-33% (need a damn humidifier!!!--next Tuesday)

Also, if you see any brownish/yellowish spots on the leaves, its due to the LED's being so close to the lights. Almost freaked out last night cause i could see brown tips and spots on the leaves. when I moved the lights sideways slightly, they went away, lol. its just the red lights being so close that does it, hahaaa.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 20, 2008)

Just leave a bucket/dish etc.. of water somewhere in your grow room it will evaporate and create humidity in the warmth of your room


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm gonna say this is week 3 cause I probably stunted them by putting them right into the system and full nutes way to early ( roots werent even showing and there was only one set of leaves.)

The plants grew 1/2 inch overnight and I believe the stalks are starting to fatten up (probably due to turning on the fan a couple days ago, lol, and lovering the lights right down)

I'll put some more pics later on this evening so theres been a full day since my last post.

pH-5.9
Rez temp-21* celsius/68*F
Room temp-23.5*/*F-74.3
R.H-33% (need a damn humidifier!!!--next Tuesday)

Also, noticed some brownish/yellowish spots on the leaves last night and almost pooped myself. turns out the red LED's just make em look that way when they're close to the plants, lol. Found that just by poking the lights over just slightly under a blue one and the spots went away, leaving a nice, emerald colored leaf, hahaaa.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 20, 2008)

natmoon. thanks for the advice. I did try that with a couple 2 liter bottles but perhaps there wasnt enough escaping from them. Fortunately I have an old Coors Light pail from an ex girlfriend kicking around so I'll try that ( I personally can't stand Coors Light, I'm a Bud/Blue or Guinness guy myself, and believe in consuming large quantities of each when available, hahaaa)
I just put a bucket of warm water in my room. the R.H. is 34% right now. will check it in an hour or so and see if its helping. thanks bud


----------



## rastafari (Feb 20, 2008)

put a damp towel up m8 that should put the humidity up never needed to do this myelf so dont know if it works but read it does


----------



## beautifuldisast3r (Feb 20, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Just leave a bucket/dish etc.. of water somewhere in your grow room it will evaporate and create humidity in the warmth of your room


This works? my closet stays at 20% constantly no matter what I do. I put in a little Honeywell Steamer and the circulation seems to just blow it all away. Should the water be in the light?


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 20, 2008)

I read somewhere that the optimal humidity for growing, and budding especially is between 45-55%. It said that keeps just enough moisture in the buds to resist drying out and not enough moisture to encourage mold. I'm not sure where other ppl keep there R.H. at but if anyone knows better that I do I would appreciate the advice.

I raised the lights today to take some close ups of 5 different plants. they look very nice to me, good color.

Fortunately, putting the plants into the system before the roots were showing didn't kill them. They're just starting to show now. I think that mistake put my vegging time back a couple weeks, lol. I'll know better next time.


----------



## natmoon (Feb 20, 2008)

They look like they responded well to having the leds placed a lot nearer to them.
I don't know about the exact humidity settings as its something i have never bothered with.

I just put a disposable dehumidifier into my room when i am budding to stop mould from being able to form and that works fine for me.
Its fairly cold and damp where i live so its not so much of an issue for me.
Best of luck


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 20, 2008)

I've never heard of a disposable humidifier b4. Is that something I can get at a Hydro shop? If not, where would be a good place? Do they have a brand name you prefer to use?


----------



## WidowMaker79 (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks cool. In every one of these LED grows I keep expecting to see John Travolta in the background someplace...lol


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 20, 2008)

Maybe I'll find a nice white big collared suit when I'm done the grow and use a big bud in the lapel with some sunglasses on, take a pic and post it, hahaaaa. Thats assuming of course I get some bud, lol


----------



## asdfva (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh shit... What if you played Disco
music(I would not advise this) and the
plant responded to the Lights and the
music... Get a strobe and ladies in the
room and it might increase the yield??

Well... I was going to erase that stoned
tidbit of advise, but in awe of the fact 
that I actually wrote it... it shall stay. 

Oh, by the way, they are looking good!


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 21, 2008)

Ya, Disco Music and Travolta don't really sum it up for me. 
I think this says it more to my liking, haha


----------



## Revolution101 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm definitely watching this thread. If these LEDS do a good job I might invest in some for my next grow... that is if my first one goes well enough.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 22, 2008)

Okie Dokie.
Everything seems to be going good still. They're still continuing to bush out more, Lights are definitely making a difference being that low.

Room temp, 22.3*C/72*F
Rez temp, 20*C/68*F
Ph lvl, 6.05
Lights, 24/7
R.H. 33% ( the bucket of water isn't helping, I'll get a humidifier.maybe its just the way the room is)
Watering Cycle, 24/7 ( it is an Areoponic setup after all)

Just to be a little more practical and to give them more light, I borrowed an idea from VictorVicious when I was going through his journal. He uses white paper plates under his plants to reflect more light from beneath.I'm sure he's not the only one that does this, but it's the first time I've seen it. I just expanded on the idea by putting Mylar over the paper plates cause I had a couple tiny pieces left over from when I did my room. Obviously they're not going to have much of an effect later on when the plants are bigger, but for now they'll help a bit, lol. The stalks are starting to woddy up a bit too.


----------



## storm22 (Feb 22, 2008)

how much were the LED's


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm not completely sure (memory's a little hazy, lol.) I think I paid around 250$ or so plus shipping. Yes, I got them off ebay.


----------



## storm22 (Feb 22, 2008)

i thought i read somewhere that they were hellaexpensive. maybe if you buy em brand new from a garden store


----------



## Earl (Feb 22, 2008)

................Voodoo Child.................

led show - Cannabis Culture Forums

.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey bud, thanks for stopping in! You're quite a bit closer to budding than I am, make sure you check back and let me know how things are going. I'm curious to see what kind of yield you'll get off that plant.


----------



## Earl (Feb 23, 2008)

Click on the LED show link.

.


----------



## psyclone (Feb 23, 2008)

Liking the thread. Going with you on the journey. I am ordering 4 of these, they are 28 watts each, full spectrum. 
Postscript; The sales person got back to me and said it would take a 5 lamp kit to replace a 400 watt setup


----------



## moon47usaco (Feb 23, 2008)

One of the best and most effeciant leds...

Not sure where to purchase or pricing...

CREE | XLamp LEDs, leading the revolution in lighting

Holly $#!t natmoon those 5watt led stars are about 27 us dollars a bulb... ??

Thats over 500 us dollars for a 100W setup in bulbs alone not including all the other parts you will need to assemble a panel of them... =O

Once again holly $#!t... =O


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 23, 2008)

Well, once again I almost made doo doo in my pants this morning when I looked in on the girls. I noticed that the bottom leaves were drooping quite a bit. Immediately checked my Ph, it was 6.08, no worries there. Wondering if it was a nute problem ( overfeeding) By chance my bud stopped by who's a dirt farmer, lol. Told me its natural that the bottom leaves do that then usually die and fall off.

the tops are all perky still and the color is great, no spots or anything, thats kind of why I ruled out the overfeeding idea. I dont have an EC meter but I was told they're not really necessary as long as you follow the directions for the nutes and maintain the pH. Keep in mind this is my first Aero grow so I'm just trying to figure things out, lol. I've grown outside a few times as you'll se by ma avatar, hehe, but have never been around to watch the beginning stages of vegging and such, just planted from seed. I'll post some pics in a bit as soon as my camera battery recharges.

Rez-38L w/pH at 5.85( I lowered it a touch to see if they would eat more.)
Room temp 22.5*C/72.6F
Rez temp-20*C/68*F
R.H. 36%
Lights 24/7
Flush and clean next Friday.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 24, 2008)

Went out last night and forgot to take some pics, so here a few today. pH has gone from 5.85 to 6.01 over night so thats a good sign that they're eating. I'm gonna bring it down again tonight and see if it does the same. Maybe this strain prefers a lower pH.


----------



## vertise (Feb 24, 2008)

wow looking good. Im a skeptic about led's right now. Ill definitely be watching your progress. Good luck


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Feb 25, 2008)

do i smell disco fever? this has got to be the kewlest grow yet


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 25, 2008)

Sweetness. the pH went up a full point overnight. I'll keep it down from now on so they eat more. Have to raise the lights today cause a few of them are less that an inch from them now, lol. they grew some overnight, hehe.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 25, 2008)

Bored, thought I'd take a couple more pics today. Oh, I never told you guys, My GF's name is Mary Jane, I'm serious, hahaaa


----------



## KrazyAnneBanks (Feb 25, 2008)

like in the movie half baked? hahahaha


----------



## quadrophine (Feb 25, 2008)

right on, nice thread will be checking this shit out regularly.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 28, 2008)

They seem to be coming along pretty good, a little slow but who knows. I did make some mistakes early on. Roots are looking real good, bout 6" long or so.

Room temp- 22*C/71.6F
Rez temp- 20C/68F
pH- 5.95
R.H.-Fluctuating between 40-53 (the snows melting outside, hehe.)
Air exchange- Fan on 24/7
Watering cycle- Flushing tomorrow.

I love farming, lmao


----------



## Revolution101 (Feb 29, 2008)

They aren't going that fast but look pretty healthy. I really want to see hoe these LEDs turn out, I was thinking about investing in a BUNCH of these for my next grow (depending on how well this one goes). You should stop by and check out what I've got going on.


----------



## uberpea (Feb 29, 2008)

hmm this is pretty wild, im gonna follow this. wonder how much youll yield?


----------



## thunderchunkie (Feb 29, 2008)

Not sure what the yield is going to be for these, I'm going to be switching them over to bud in about 2 more weeks. As for the lights, Ive got 2 of the panels on them and 4 spots, lol. I think that'll be enough for budding, but we'll see, hehe. That will be the fun part.

I didn't use a flash for the first 2 pics so you can see how bright it really is. It's alot brighter being right in the room. Like coming inside after being in direct sunlight after I leave the room, hehe.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 1, 2008)

I still think those leds should be a little closer. Ive seen them where they are almost touching the plants. 

Looking healthy but a little slow.
Whats your ppm and PH at?


----------



## uberpea (Mar 1, 2008)

yeah since they arent hot, shouldnt you get them as close as possible?


----------



## vertise (Mar 1, 2008)

i got to say led lighting supports very very slow growth. Those things look good man but its been about 35 days since they broke through the surface right.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 1, 2008)

ya, its been about 35 days since I put the first 2 in. I make a mistake though and put them in the system when they were only about an inch tall, and no roots were showing through the rockwool. Never used rockwool or anything like that so I didnt know what i was supposed to do with it. I've only ever grown outside.lol, who's to say how big they would be right now if I'd waited another 10 days to 2 weeks for them to develop a proper root system first. 

One good thing about this experiment is I'm getting to learn how to grow Aeroponically, learning from my mistakes and from all the advice and help I've found on here. But, ultimately my main goal is to see how well I can grow with these lights. I'm pretty sure I wont be depending on them solely for any future grows, lol. but, I will also be trying them in addition to a 200W CFL next, and then a 400W HPS. I also have a 1000W MH, but I wont be using that anytime soon.

Hey, vertise. I just checked out your grow. I dont think i saw it in there, but then again, my eyes are pretty bleary right now (friggin hangover, ouch)
How many plants do you have under that 400? they look real good, I'm just wondering whats a decent amount of plants to put under a 400 as far as the optimum amount of light coverage goes.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 2, 2008)

Everything is goin good, just a quick update here.

Room temp- 22*C/71.6F
Rez temp- 20C/68F
pH-6.01
nutes-DNF-full strength
Light 24/7
R.H.-44%


----------



## jackinthebox (Mar 2, 2008)

I also ordered Juicy Fruit and Kahuna from BCseedking, so this is really cool grow journal for me to check out. 

Whats heat like with those led's? could you get them any closer?


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 3, 2008)

I could get them closer but I'd have to rig up a different mounting system for them. I'm gonna see what I can do this weekend.


----------



## uberpea (Mar 3, 2008)

damn you have those lights on 24h and they still are that small? i also suggest moving close as you can


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok, once again this is just an experiment, lol. I do keep the lights closer, but I have to move them up to take pics. I cant get my camera in there with the lights at the sides there too. The temp. right under the lights is 22*C or 71.6*F. I keep them about 2 inches from the tops of the plants. 

The two plants at the end were put in one week before I should have put them in because I didn't know you should wait for the roots to come through the rockwool. The two in pics up front in pics 3&5 were put in a week later, they weren't showing any roots either. And, I started out using full strength nutes, this is my first Aero/Hydro grow at all and I didn't know till afterwards that you should start with 1/2 or 1/4 strength nutes. Not to mention that I had the lights 6' above them for the first week because I didn't read the information properly and didn't have a proper rig for them anyway.

While I do realize that the lights are probably a contributing factor to the slow growth, I am not disappointed thus far. they are very green, very healthy and I'm learning alot as I go. I'm not growing a cash crop here, I'm just being curious. Like I said earlier in this thread, I'm gonna try them as a supplement next grow and see how that goes too. speed/size/yield and potency.

A lot of ppl on here have expressed their curiosity and interest in this experiment. I'll do my crop outside this summer again, but for now this is keeping me occupied throughout the winter too, hehe. And, who knows? I may get some very interesting bud from it, that would be a bonus.


----------



## Hobutash (Mar 3, 2008)

I bet its really trippy looking at all those plants under those lights and them reflecting off the walls and such. Very cool experiment and wish you all the luck in learning and budding.


----------



## jackinthebox (Mar 4, 2008)

good to see everythings still lookin good thunder.

Im still followin this. If you have any questions just post, ill try and help out.


----------



## jackinthebox (Mar 4, 2008)

o and from the new pictures it deffently looks like the node spacing is getting much tighter. Lookin good mate

Growers <3


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok, heres what they look like today, hehe. I've been top feeding them for about 3 days now and they seem to be really liking it so I'll keep it up. I also changed the mount I had for the lights so I could get the lights a bit closer. I took a pic of that for ya, keep in mind I had to raise it a bit to get some shots of the girls.

pH-5.95
Room temp-21.2*C-70.2*F
Rez temp-20*C-68*F
Nutes-Full strength DNF 5ml/L x 38L
R.H.-45%
Lights-24/7
Water cycle-Flush every 10-14 days. (next Thurs.)


----------



## Revolution101 (Mar 6, 2008)

lookin good. keep it up.


----------



## uberpea (Mar 6, 2008)

pH of 9.5?!?!?! i dont grow hydroponically, but that CANT be healthy right?

Duece.

Edit: Just clicked your picture, i think you just made a typo -_-


----------



## naturalmystic420 (Mar 6, 2008)

5.95...look again...anyway, looking green and healthy. 
What do you plan on flowering with?


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 6, 2008)

Lol, thanks for the heads up on the ph. I must have missed the 5 in front of it when i was typing, haha.

I'll only be using the LED's, hehe. And, I'll be switching them over to bud on March 14, that will be 8 weeks on the nose and I have to clean and change my rez then anyway. And, yeah. I know they're growing slow, haha.

For flowering I'll be using Dutch Nutrient Formula Bloom A&B.
I'm not sure if I should use BudBlaster or anything like that along with it. I'm going to get an EC pen next Monday then I'll look for some info on here from the other Aero guys.

I'll be doing my next grow with a 400W HPS, lol. I want to see what kind of quality/quantity I can get out of this system.


----------



## cruzer101 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Thunder,

Nice grow man. I have been researching LED grows for a month now because I wanted to build a LED veg Cabinet. In my case I only have 36' wide by 18' deep.

I looked at those panels on ebay then saw a kit I could build the panel. The panel is much smaller about half the size. That was a pus. They are 14 watt panels. 
272 High Brightness 5mm LEDS 25%blue 75% red. I got mine from LED Grow Lights - HomeGrownLights.com

Well I got three kits and built them, then added two 24 inch T5 Flouros in the cabinet.
Temps are reasonable, I dont even need an exaust fan. I have one hooked up to a thermostate but it doesnt come on. I got it set at 85 degrees. I think I heard it once.

I started 6 plants one week ago and they are doing great. 4 fem Snow white and two apollo. I also took a couple clones from my garden (dragons) and got them in there. 
One didnt root well but the other is thriving.

I had a problem with low humidity too. I ended up getting a personal humidifer on amazon that works great. ($30) I hooked it up to my watering timer. 
Now the girls get a steam bath when the eat. lol

Anyway, just thought I would let you know there are others out there that believe in LEDs and are trying different things too. 

Good luck man.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 8, 2008)

funnily enough, I'm not having a problem with humidity right now. when it snows it crawls up to about 42% and when its warmer and the snow melts a little it had gone as far as 55%, hehe. We'll have to see how it goes in the summer though.


----------



## uberpea (Mar 8, 2008)

you can buy a dehumidifier, or if you cant afford that, they have those buckets of crystals that soak up humidity for pretty cheap

Duece.


----------



## Kage (Mar 8, 2008)

so will they grow my plants? just wopndering, I'm loooking at tomatoes right now, so, but assume they're the same


----------



## nastynate101 (Mar 8, 2008)

I wll be curious to see how this turns out as well! good luck.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 8, 2008)

I don't need a humidifier. My humidity in the room stays at around 35% when the weathers steady outside. When the snow melts it goes up between 45-55% which is where you want it for budding. that level of humidity will keep the mold from forming on your buds. Any higher than 55% and you're risking mold on your buds. Any lower than 45 will put your plants at risk of powder mildew. Since this is my first Aero grow, I don't want to take any chances screwing it up so I'm sticking to recommended levels so my chances are better.

As far as growing goes, They seem to be vegging very nicely. A little slow perhaps, its been 6 weeks and one day since I put the first 2 in. Mind you I put them in a week premature, I didn't wait for the roots to come out of the rockwool. So 42 days minus a week, if you want to be nice about it, but hey, I'll take account for my mistakes, hehe.

As far as budding goes, we'll have to wait and see. A lot of guys on here say you can't bud for shit with these lights. My point is, no one on here has done a COMPLETE grow using LED's. Every grow I've seen on here using LED's they switch to a MH or a HPS when they start to flower. I don't care if they dont bud at all, thats why I'm experimenting, I can afford to loose a few plants. On the other hand, If the growth rate of the vegging cycle thus far is an indication of how long the blooming stage will take, it may take 3 months to complete the grow. If thats so, I'm wondering what the quality of the bud will be? If it takes that long to finish, I'm thinking it will be of superior quality. An outdoor crop takes between 6-7 months to finish and its usually more potent than alot of the hydro I've had. then again, I've had some freakishly good hydro too. Then again, it might turn out to be kife.

We'll have to wait and see, hehe.


And now for todays results, lol.

Room temp-20.2*C/68.4*F
Rez temp-20*C/68*F
pH-5.75
Lights-24/7
Water cycle-every 2 weeks


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 8, 2008)

thunderchunkie said:


> As far as budding goes, we'll have to wait and see. A lot of guys on here say you can't bud for shit with these lights. My point is, no one on here has done a COMPLETE grow using LED's. Every grow I've seen on here using LED's they switch to a MH or a HPS when they start to flower. I don't care if they dont bud at all, thats why I'm experimenting


im glad you are.. this is something ive been wanting to see for myself! +rep


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 8, 2008)

They are looking MUUUCH happier. I bet growth is a little faster now as well.

Good luck and keep the pictures coming.


----------



## nastynate101 (Mar 8, 2008)

I just saw a completed LED vs HPS grow on another website. THE HPS won with a 70 watter but both we close


----------



## Earl (Mar 9, 2008)

Slow cookin' usually makes a better BarBQ.

I hope you get some great tasting budz, as reward for your patience.

.


----------



## nastynate101 (Mar 9, 2008)

life is too short for slow cookin all the time playa, but I get what you mean


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey! thanks for the rep points dertmagert! everyone else feel free, hahaa! They seem to be REALLY enjoying themselves the last week or so. Probably cause the roots are now getting freaky and laying all along the bottom of the trough, next time I wont put them in so early. Pure white too, I'll put some pics up of them in a couple more days.


----------



## nastynate101 (Mar 9, 2008)

I am sure they will bud great, and if not, I will consider this the DEFINATIVE LED grow study. Thanks in advance, I check this thread more then any other.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh yeah. the ladies are starting to stink! I can smell them from upstairs already and I haven't even started budding them yet, lol. And, they smell fuckin ggggooooooodddddd!!!!!!!!


----------



## nastynate101 (Mar 9, 2008)

How much longer before you toss them into flowering? Do you have height limitations with your set up?


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 9, 2008)

I could probably start flowering them at around 3', I've got about 6 feet of room to grow. I will be changing them over to flower next Friday, they should be about 1' tall by then. Last couple days they've bee growing like crazy, I've been spraying the tops 2x a day with pH 5.5 water with about 2ml of Floro Grow Micro Nutes mixed in a 1l bottle. I may give them 3 more weeks depending on what they look like next Friday though. If they're taking off vertically like they have been, I'll probably get a heavier yield, assuming I get some, hehe. I'm thinking I will.


----------



## nastynate101 (Mar 9, 2008)

I will pay you for all the directions once you perfectly figure all out ( pay you as in Kudos . Now you know already with the set up you know when to put them in, and light distance, spraying, and so on and so on..


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 9, 2008)

It's not to difficult once you have the equipment. They seem to be extremely healthy and very green, even though they're a little slow. I'll take that trade off for now if this grow is a success. I may try vegging with only LED's next time and do all the other stuff properly, hehe to see how they do when conditions are ideal. They seem to be vegging up really good the last week or so and they stink real purdy. I'm also writing down everything I've been doing in a log book that I'm keeping so I will be able to offer some advice when this grow is done, lol.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 10, 2008)

Alright, here's todays winning numbers, lol. I threw in a couple pics of my light setup, they're raised slightly so you can see what I've done)

Rez temp-20*C/68*F
Room temp 22*C/71.6*F
R.H. 40%
pH-5.7
Light cycle-24/7
Watering cycle-top watering 2 or 3x per day w I ml Floro grow Micro Nutes per liter, Flush every 13 or 14 days, next one on Friday.
Nutes-DNF A&B series-full strength

Out of curiosity, what are rep points for anyway? lol


----------



## uberpea (Mar 10, 2008)

hey man your plants are looking nice, keep up the good work

Duece.


----------



## natmoon (Mar 10, 2008)

Looking good so far,hopefully they will work well for flowering to


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 13, 2008)

Alright, here we go again, lol.

Room temp-21.6*C
Rez temp-20*C
R.H.-43%
pH-6.1
Nutes-Full strength DNF
Light Cycle-24/7
Watering Cycle-flushed rez on Tuesday, will do next Tuesday.

Still lookin very healthy and green. No problems with nutes, or bugs or anything. I'm gonna wait another 2 weeks to switch them over to flower so they can put on some more height.


----------



## nastynate101 (Mar 13, 2008)

you are gonna have to mail me some of that when its harvested


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 13, 2008)

hahahaaa! sorry, I do have a judging panel selected though, lol.


----------



## nastynate101 (Mar 13, 2008)

if you were only in the SW, I love trying other ppls stuff


----------



## 29menace (Mar 13, 2008)

those led,s look really cool man... your whole setup is awsome m8..


----------



## Revolution101 (Mar 16, 2008)

those are looking pretty good. I really want to see how big the buds get on these babies


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, Happy St. Patty's day all! Heres another update on the lasses, lol.

Room temp.-21.6*C
Rez temp.-20*C
pH-5.81
Nutes- DNF A&B Full strength (but I had to top off the rez yesterday cause I noticed a couple leaves spotting.)
Lights-24/7
Water Cycle-Flushing tomorrow and switching over to bloom.

They pics make em look yellow but they're not. I just have a couple of White LED Grow lights on them too. I'll be putting up the 2 all red ones I have when I switch em over to flower.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 17, 2008)

Damn they are looking good, nice internodal spacing too


----------



## uberpea (Mar 17, 2008)

Looking nice and green for st pattys day!!


----------



## superskunkxnl (Mar 17, 2008)

well done man goin good cant wait to see how they flower wiv them leds


----------



## gtugg (Mar 18, 2008)

what week are you on?


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 18, 2008)

i just finished 8 weeks of the growth cycle. I switched them over to flower today. i know they're a bit small, but i really dont want this grow to take 9 months, lmao. Whatever I do get off of them will tell us the effectiveness of the lights as far as quality/quantity X height. The tallest is 8 and 1/2 inches tall. I'm thinking it should finish at around 14 to 16 inches. I two of my cronic buddies lined up to judge them when they're done and myself of course. one strain is Juicy Fruit one is Texada Timewarp. I cant be sure, but I think one of the wee tiny ones is a kahuna.


----------



## uberpea (Mar 18, 2008)

hmm now the test if LEDs can produce enough energy for the plants to flower. goodluck man

Duece.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok, switched over to bud today. Hopefully we'll start seeing some results in a week or 2


----------



## natmoon (Mar 19, 2008)

These are the best plants that i have seen so far grown with leds.
They are looking pretty good now.
Well done so far.
Best of luck with flowering


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 20, 2008)

Ola! Well, I thought I'd take a few pics for you guys and so I have some basis to go by as far as a time line goes. They look super good and green, room is starting to reek almost erotically, hahaaa.

Anyway, here's todays winning numbers.
Room temp-21.4*C
Rez temp-20*C
R.H.-45%
pH-6.04
Nutes- DNF A&B Bloom
Watering cycle-once every 7 days. 3/4 strength
Light cycle-12/12


----------



## beautifuldisast3r (Mar 21, 2008)

WOW! I'm simply astonished that LED'S can veg like that. Impressive grow/setup, this journal will answer so many questions.


----------



## Revolution101 (Mar 22, 2008)

I was talking to one of my friends on a med card and he was telling me about their growers friend who uses LED's and Hydro, I can't remember his average yield but it was well over a half pound a plant. So, I'm thinking you could do wonders with those puppies, you might just need a few more of them. These are looking great though.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 22, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone out there would like to give me an opinion on the sex of my plants. I think they're all girls, they look right to me at the nodes anyway. If I'm right, all the plants I've got are girls, hehe. I've got more pics of them but I'm having trouble uploading pics right now. They're soooo pretty, hahahaaaa


----------



## vertise (Mar 23, 2008)

healthy leaves. They look good surprised a little about how well they are doing


----------



## pasadenabri (Mar 23, 2008)

They look good, but seriously, put the lights within an inch and I think u will see much better results. LED's can be touching the plant thru most of the grow and wont affect the plant from what I have heard. The best thing about them is the proper spectrum they put out, and the fact that no ultraviolet rays emitted, even right up close, which means crystalized trichomes, undamaged, holding maddddd THC


----------



## uberpea (Mar 23, 2008)

Those all look female to me... but im not expert.

Duece.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok, so I got feeling a little Mgyver-ish today and decidid to do something about the lights. Found an old piece of wood, sawed it in half and put it underneath the board where the single flat panel was. This lats me get the lights alot closer to the plants now because the clamps tha hold my lights can turn at a better angle. You like?

Oh, Happy Jesus Bunny Day!


----------



## canniboid.alchemist (Mar 23, 2008)

eh bro wats up...did u get those light from "fuzz"????


----------



## Revolution101 (Mar 23, 2008)

i'd almost put them even closer, but yea looks a lot better


----------



## nowstopwhining (Mar 23, 2008)

Those plants are not showign any preflowers yet and are therefore not possible to sex. They should show a couple weeks into to 12 12


----------



## NtJst4Ny1 (Mar 24, 2008)

I have been following your grow....Well done!...I am looking into doing this set up as well next time round...got some good leads on Super Bright 3rd Gen LED's.....

As far as from what I have seen, read and heard, regarding the spacing between the plant and the light.. the space should be anywhere from .5" to 1"... Even had a friend of mine go as far as to let the plants touch the lights...since no heat.. no issues... however.. he did say it sped up the flowering process and his did pretty well....._not as well as the 1/2lb per plant as I do believe I read above_.. but damn good..=)*....

Good Luck mate and I am VERY VERY interested to see how your run turns out...=)* will give me the extra education I am looking for in LED growing.


----------



## uberpea (Mar 24, 2008)

yeah i am also really interested to see how much yield you get, i wish you the best of luck

Duece.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 24, 2008)

Ya, I read that post where he said something about 1/2 pound. I'm thinking I'll be lucky to get a couple ounces, lol. But, we'll just have to wait and see, heheee. Fuck I hate waiting! lmao


----------



## drgr33nthum8 (Mar 24, 2008)

Interesting! Will keep posted on this!


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 24, 2008)

Ya, I'm having alot of fun with this grow, its interesting t watch em grow under these, hehe. especially when you're looped, hahaa. 

I wouldn't recommend anyone going out and buying a shit load of these just yet. Wait and see how it turns out first. A couple guys on here have posted that I've convinced them that LED's are awesome and they're gonna run right out and get some. These aren't even GOOD LED's. They're just cheap ass ones I got on ebay. I dont even know if they're worth bothering with yet, lol. Even though things are going really good now, we wont know until all is finished, hehee. I will be using them as supplemental lighting waith a 400W HPS next, for extra top, side lighting and directional, right into the colas themselves. to see how much the veg. time is increased and size/height. And to see how much the density of the colas are affected too. I've already got an idea in my head for a light array setup for the LED's surrounding the plants, with the HPS in the middle above. Ish gonna be f-in A!!!! I'm curious to see if I could maybe replace my 1000W with that kind of setup if its comparable. Would certainly save $ on hydro, hehe.


----------



## mastakoosh (Mar 25, 2008)

progressive growing i see. i am curious like the rest. look pretty good so far.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 25, 2008)

Man, I'm loving this experiment, lol. nothing like a little mad science, heheee. They seem to be doing really good. I've trimmed off some of the larger fan leaves on the bottoms of the plants, and a few off the tops because they were blocking out the smaller pants. And, a bit of trimming that way will allow more of the plants energy go into producing the main cola. Not TOO much trimming though, you dont want to impair photosynthesis. 

Flowering Wk 1
Todays Lotto 4/20 results are......

Room temp-22.4*C
Rez temp_20*
R.H.-49%
pH- 6.1
Lights012/12
Watering-8 days tomorrow. (plumbers coming in the afternoon so i had to wait another day, no big deal.)
Nutes-DNF A&B Bloom, 60% strength


----------



## 1freezy (Mar 26, 2008)

This is awsome I just got my LEDs but I might bring in a few T5 blooms and some CFLs to surround it closley for flowering. But hey depending on this awsome experiment maybe not!


----------



## Smok...what was i saying? (Mar 27, 2008)

Impressive setup. how much did that cost you?


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 27, 2008)

I dont exactly remember the grand total, but the lights were around 250$ all together. and I paid about 150$ for the aero system. I'll still be using the aero system after this, but ill only be using the LEDS for supplemental lighting i think. depends on how it turns out.


----------



## pterzw (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi,
take a look at this interesting video: LED Marijuana Grow
,you probably wont get the biggest yield from plant but thanks to extremely low electricity consumption it will still be the cheapest weed around.


----------



## pterzw (Mar 27, 2008)

If you used equal watts ,LEDs would win over HPS for sure.


----------



## uberpea (Mar 27, 2008)

pterzw said:


> If you used equal watts ,LEDs would win over HPS for sure.


you think so??


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 27, 2008)

we.., I'm using less than 13W of LED's here so i think there may some truth to pterzw's statement there. I definitely wont be the one to find out for sure though. I'm not about to go out and buy another 900W of LED's right now, hahaaa. They do seem to be doing real well though


----------



## madtrapper (Mar 27, 2008)

keep us posted! I'd really like to see how they grow and bud under LED lights good growing!


----------



## uberpea (Mar 27, 2008)

youre using less then 13W?! wow this grow just got even more impressive lol


----------



## Blunt? (Mar 27, 2008)

Sweet! I'll be following the remainder of the grow.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 27, 2008)

sorry, my bad. i actually have 147W of LED's on them. The large panels are 14W each and I'm using them for side lighting.

I'm just gonna give everyone a little warning about 2 of the LED's I bought. When they arrived, both of the bulbs were broken, I contacted the manufacturer about the problem and they said i could either pop open the bulb (the board is just hot glued to the glass bulb part, lol.)and solder the wire back onto the board that is known to break during shipping (and it wasnt a wire that broke, it was the post to the board) or i could return the bulbs and they would send me new ones (shipping all on me of course.)
I'm not saying the company was lousy to deal with, these just arent a very well assembled product. heres the link to the ones im talking about,
High Power 42 SMT RED LED PAR38 Grow Light Budding - (eBay.ca item 320224293769 end time 02-Apr-08 15:39:40 EDT)

I will give them one thing though, once i got them working, they are like 200% brighter than the other bulbs i have, heheee


----------



## medicalgrow420 (Mar 27, 2008)

LEDS are worse then cfls what a poor way to grow you might as well use a regular incadesent light. You need to remember you need lumens not the color of the light


----------



## Revolution101 (Mar 27, 2008)

medicalgrow420 said:


> LEDS are worse then cfls what a poor way to grow you might as well use a regular incadesent light. You need to remember you need lumens not the color of the light


You should read your shit before you post. Not only are LED's in the perfect color spectrum for plants (Which is VERY important) they also put out more lumens per watt than any other light. 125watt LED grow lamps are the equivalent of a 400w and are said to produce better results.


----------



## Revolution101 (Mar 27, 2008)

By the way, I dont know if someone posted about this already but have you guys seen these bastards?

Procyon-100 100W LED Grow Light - HomeGrownLights.com


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 27, 2008)

Shit medicalgrow420, Thanks for reminding me now about lumens and light color and all that stuff. Good thing you came around now that I'm 2 1/2 months into the grow! 
Uummmm, did you not read any of the rest of my journal? This is an experiment. Please dont insult my intelligence by telling me about incandescent lights and lumens and shit. If it was just colors I cared about, I'd finger paint my grow room walls, lol. I'm doing this to satisfy my own curiosity and others on this site about the viability of commonly available LED's. There are alot of curious people on here as far as LED's are concerned, including the noob's too. Performance/economy/finished product and ease of use are just a few of our questions. If this grow doesn't work or produce well (and I dont give a shit if it does, thats why I'm not trying to grow 25 plants under them, its an experiment), perhaps it will be good for them to know its not a good idea to run out and spend hundreds of dollars on LED's right now. If I wanted a pound of weed, I'd use one of my other lights, which ill be setting up anyway next month.
Anyway, thanks for stopping by, enjoy the rest of the show if you care to. 

These are for when I give a shit about Lumens and crap.


----------



## Revolution101 (Mar 27, 2008)

hell yea thunder. this is a great experiment... and even if it doesn't produce a lot those leds don't take much power so when you have the big lights going you can always get some more light down below and along side you plants with these leds you used this time around


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks Revolution101. I am going to be using all these LED's on my next experiment with a 400HPS, i think. Should be lots more fun (and bud probably, hahaa)
And rep me back ya bastard, lmao

And to quote my good friend BIGSIX, medicalgrow420, you probably think if you poop in your hydro res. you dont need to buy nutes

And now that I've read you "opinion" a couple more times, I'm a little pissed off. First of all, I know you haven't read any of my thread, or you would have known its an experiment. Second of all, who's to say they're worse than CFL's? How many? What wattage? How many plants per light or lights per plant, finished weight, quality? Fucking pay attention. And as far as incandescent lights/lumens and colors go, why dont i shove a 100W incandescent bulb up your ass and grow a few plants that way, not many lumens and the light would be reddish brown (maybe a good spectrum for the weed you may be used to smoking), and tie you to a fuckin chair and shotgun you a joint of the shit? I bet it would be the best weed you've ever smoked or grown, that is if you've done either before.

Thanks for coming by, its nice to have a dumbass come around every now and then so I can creatively vent.


----------



## BIGSIX (Mar 27, 2008)

thunderchunkie said:


> And to quote my good friend BIGSIX, medicalgrow420, you probably think if you poop in your hydro res. you dont need to buy nutes


 reading that made me laugh now.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, seeing as I'm on here anyway and its been 2 days since the last one, I guess I'll fill ya all in again with a progress report, lol

Room temp- 20.5*C
Rez temp-20*C
R.H. 52%
pH-5.85
[email protected]% DNF A&B Bloom
Water cycle-7-8 days
Lights-12/12

First 3 pics i didn't use a flash so you can trip out to the real color in there, heheeee.


----------



## vertise (Mar 27, 2008)

they look nice man when you flowering.. Dont know if you already said


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 27, 2008)

im 9 days into flower now. i noticed during veg that the plants grow a little slower under these though. Might be the same for budding, we'll see


----------



## Revolution101 (Mar 28, 2008)

might not be going that fast but they are going strong and steady. I'm pretty sure you'll be able to pull at least a descent yield.

fuck I'm baked,,,


----------



## canniboid.alchemist (Mar 29, 2008)

RE: Thunderchunkie,
I have viewed your journal, and I must say your set-up is quite impressive. I have had experince with LED's and I would hate to see the time, effort and money you spent go to vain. 
Therefore, I will throw some facts at you that may aid you in your endeavors: 
NASA were the ones to first make public the use of LED's for plant growth, now you probably heard the hype and so have many.... 
Has anybody wondered why the heck NASA would give a [email protected]#! about plants??? 
There are two reasons: 
The first is space food is obviously garbage, but more importantly food needs to be brought with the astronauts to space this inturn adds additional cargo weight (something they want to avoid obviously) and especially for long missions that can last upto 6 months (just imagine how much food that would be in a space shuttle with 4 astronauts) so obviously growing plants in space would reduce the initial cargo weight and develop an alternative, the second reason is they wanted to experiment with the zero gravity of space and plant growth, so to do so they would require a light source (they can't use the sun because of the unfiltered solar radiation UV-A, B and C which will kill plants) 
Also they could not use an HPS's MH's or CFL's simply because they consume too much power from the space shuttle-therefore VOILA! LED's were the prime candidates. 
Now I assume everyone is still wondering what the &*^! this has to do with growing???
It's simple, LED's were intially used to save power NOT to yield maximum results..which I assume is every grower's mission- to grow the best bud. 
However, LED's have one good thing they emitt the perfect wavelengths that the plants need. Going into chemistry, the sole purpose of the color spectrum in growing is that certain wavelengths make the plant send a chemical signal to initiate certain types of growth...these chemicals are called Chlorophile A and Chlorophile B...Ideally, *Chlorophile A* needs 400-430nm (nm=nanometers) of blue light and 650-670nm of red light. Whereas, *Chlorophile B *needs 420-470nm of blue light and 620-670nm of red light. Theoretcially, if your were to give the plants all of the wavelenghts I mentioned above they would grow like mutants. Now that you know about LED's and how they effect plant growth I can move on to the misconceptions.
I have experience with 5mm LED's (like the ones you're using on your PAR lights and boards). Simple rules of botany and photosynthesis tells us that in order for light to penetrate the plant's epidermis (the plants outer layer kinda like a skin) it has to be of a certain intensity. Obviously the higher the lumens the higher the intensity. Unfortunately Thunderchunkie, the 5mm LED's you're using may be cheaper, but just dont cut it if your gonna use them exclusively- unless if your not looking for excellent growth and yield (which I doubt). This is why the boards and PAR bulbs you bought are so much cheaper than the LED UFO... The reason why the UFO is so popular and expenisve is that they use eighty 1WATT LED's that boast 100+ lumens per watt wheres as 5mm LED's are barely .04 WATTS each and have almost half the lumen/watt output!!!! Now Thunderchunkie I aint tryin to put you down- your setup is awesome. I just dont want you to end the same way I did, with eratic fluffy buds (less than 1.5oz per plant). 
The only suggestions I would have at this stage in your operation is that you add one of those high powered lights you showed us earlier ontop of your plants ASAP...otherwise you'll get a weak yield... Another way to jump start your slow growth is to add CO2...if the CO2 option is too expensive or time consuming the other option I can give you is Hydrogen Peroxide. Now my formula does wonders and its simple: go to any store grab a hydrogen peroxide bottle 3% solution (dont worry about mixing your own from a 35% solution- all those other places that tell you its better dont knw what they're talking about) My formula is simple: add 3.2 - 3.4 ml of hydrogen peroxide to every 1L of water... WHEN EXPERIMENTING NEVER GO OVER 4ML/LITRE-TRUST ME I KNOW....Now for all you skeptics Ill explain the chemistry behind it, hydrogen peroxide (H202) has a radical oxygen atom (means a very reactive extra oxgen atom) this radical oxygen atom holds a negative charge you can say it is almost ionized this makes this atom especially attracted to other oxygen atoms and organic molecules, this attraction makes the radical oxygen atoms combine with organic matter or other oxygen atoms (you can experiment with this when you put drop of hydrogen peroxide on an open wound- you'll see it react and start fizzing and bubbling)... So because Thunderchunkie is using an aeroponic system, there's nothing else organic to get in the way of the oxygen atoms from attaching themselves to the roots of his plants (unless if there is organic matter in your nutrients-which does not render it useless but just less intense) - giving them the added kick in growth they need. 
To conclude, with regards to your experiment I think it's a great source for any young and upcoming grower to get a greater insight on LED growing. Unfortunately, from my experience with LED's I can assure you that you'll end up with a weak yield. If you added more 1+WATT LED's (judging from how many plants you have I would say you needed atleast 20-40 extra) and put them really close to your plants, then I think it would be safe to say you'll get some excellent results confirming your experiment and also the "greatness" of LED's. Otherwise, adding high power lights (HPS or MH) and C02 or Hydrogen Peroxide, is the only thing you'll need to grow some fat buds!!! 

Best of Luck,
Canniboid Alchemist

*THIS MESSAGE IS STRICTLY FOR pigs, jhonny law's, pork patrols, DEA, RCMP, local corrupted police officers, popo, pussy's with a legal gun and badge, any law enforcement agencies, agents, or contractors, rats, snitches or affiliates:*
Everything I have mentioned above is all just lies that I decided to fabricate solely for the purpose of entertainment. Thank You For Watching...P.S. do us all a favor and go commit suicide


----------



## uberpea (Mar 30, 2008)

wow man you definitely know your shit.... kudos

Duece.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 30, 2008)

sigh.....canniboid.alchemist, lol

i sure didn't need to read that with this hangover lol. thanks for the info. yes, i do have a CO2 setup, you just dont see it in my pics, but im doing it by hand a few times per day when the lights are on. thats something i forgot to mention in my journal. 

im not seeing this grow as a waste of time/effort and money. im doing this one out of curiosity and for fun. im a nosy bastard sometimes and this grow is almost like a hobby for me. i dont really care what kind of yield i will get form them. it wont be any loss to me if i get none. another reason im doing this grow with LED's only is, if it doesn't produce squat it will discourage most of the younger gen. of growers or noob's on here from going out and spending a whack of money on lights that wont do anything for them. theres too much curiosity for all of us to run right out and buy a shitload of them, so im doing this to hopefully SAVE everyone else some time/effort and money, hehe. I'm trying to help out my fellow greenies, hahaa. 

I didn't post this to come down on you just as im sure you didn't post in here to rain on my parade either. I'm going to continue on with this grow at least until i see another journal with the same setup completed from start to finish. if that so happens before im done, then maybe ill throw up my 1000W and try to salvage some,. lol.


----------



## downtown (Mar 30, 2008)

nice setup bro look good


----------



## saka (Mar 31, 2008)

MAN wish you nice and healty plants!!i just wondering what is final rezult of this lLEDs grow.


----------



## Blunt? (Mar 31, 2008)

Quite an informative post. I'm still curious what kind of yields you'll get from just these LEDs. Keep up the good growing, I'm off to buy some hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, lights just came on so i took some pics and checked everything out. lookin sweet, very green and smelly, haha.

Room temp-21*C
Rez temp-20*C
R.H.-46%
pH-6.1%
Light cycle-12/12
Flush-7-8 days (next on Wednesday)
Nutes-DNF A&B [email protected] 70%


----------



## uberpea (Mar 31, 2008)

looking nice!

ps: this is my 500th post! woo happy anniversary to me.


----------



## canniboid.alchemist (Mar 31, 2008)

All I have to say is.... too bad there isn't more people like you out there.... Heck if you ever need any help understanding any form of science growing related or experiment with kick-ass chemist made nutrient formulas I'd be glad to assist you.

P.S. Im right around the corner from you (generally speaking)


----------



## kochab (Apr 2, 2008)

wow that canna alchemist guy seems like he knows his shit just a bit.
welcome to the site hoss,
and thunderchunkie thanks for doing this, you just showed me that led's arent for myself.....
over nine days into flower and i still cant see much flower formation.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 2, 2008)

kochab said:


> wow that canna alchemist guy seems like he knows his shit just a bit.
> welcome to the site hoss,
> and thunderchunkie thanks for doing this, you just showed me that led's arent for myself.....
> over nine days into flower and i still cant see much flower formation.


Ive had it take 2.5 weeks with my 600w hps...it just depends on the strain and if the plant was really ready for flowering.


----------



## 40acres (Apr 2, 2008)

TC... I was looking today at buying some of the 4 panel packs of LED squares. I have read the thread, while very informative, doesnt really seem to put the LED's into a good light(great pun). Do you think that you would spend the money on Led's again?


----------



## thunderchunkie (Apr 2, 2008)

lol, doesn't looks like wont need to be buying them again, lol. i already got them, hehe.
no, as far as this grows gone up to this point, i dont think THESE LED's are worth the money. I will be using them for supplemental lighting on my next grow. although my plants look very healthy and green, they are a little short. i still think you need a top light with much more output for good growing, faster anyway. good news is they're still continuing to improve LED's so maybe in a few more years, they will be an affordable and viable alternative to HID's


----------



## 40acres (Apr 3, 2008)

thank you thunder, you saved me a few hundred bucks.


----------



## kochab (Apr 3, 2008)

40acres said:


> thank you thunder, you saved me a few hundred bucks.


and THAT is why the kind fellow made this journal and is doing this grow for us.

and thank you for it by the way thunder chunkie


----------



## thunderchunkie (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks for the support guys. i really appreciate it, hehe.


----------



## specialkayme (Apr 3, 2008)

LED Marijuana Grow

So is this one a UFO LED? 

The growth that this one showed appeared to give greater results than what this journal has shown. I'm curious, would it be worth it to veg with these kinds of lights and then flower with HPS and supplemental lighting? Everyone says they arn't worth shit for buds, but what about for just veging? Your journal appears to give us evidence against the use of LEDs in general (as your plants are slow growing), but has anyone seen different?


----------



## jonnyk (Apr 3, 2008)

Cool light show man, I bet those plants feel like there in a rave or something... jejeje


----------



## thunderchunkie (Apr 3, 2008)

ya specialkayme, thats the UFO. thats not what im using, what i have are those cheapie's you'll find on ebay. And yes, ill be using them as supplemental lighting on my next grow with a 400W HPS

alright, todays simulcast results are,
Day 16
room temp-21.1*C
Rez temp-19*C
R.H.-44%
P.H.-6.2 (will bring it down a tad more, just changed the rez)
Nutes-DNF A&B [email protected] 75%
Light cycle-12/12
Water Cycle-flush 7-10 days (sometimes im a lazy ass or forget, lol)

check out my silly cellphone you tube vid, hahaaa
YouTube - Boring guitar crap, lol


----------



## uberpea (Apr 3, 2008)

Cool pictures this week man


----------



## canniboid.alchemist (Apr 3, 2008)

RE: Thunderchunkie,

If i remeber correctly you said you are using a couple 1.5Watt led's.. I personally, haven't been able to get my hands on those...So if you dont mind, could you give me the link??


----------



## thunderchunkie (Apr 3, 2008)

this looks like a cool set and the price is good, 4pcs-60$
4Pcs 110V-120V AC LED Spot Track Grow Light Bulb 5W=75W - (eBay.ca item 140220132543 end time 06-Apr-08 06:01:09 EDT)
these ones look awesome but they're almost 70$ per bulb, 7W though
High Power LED Grow Lights, *Hydroponics & Greenhouses* - (eBay.ca item 200211867084 end time 05-Apr-08 12:23:17 EDT)
these are 3W ones for 24$ each,
MR16 CREE LED WHITE XR-E 3W 240 LUMEN GROW LIGHT BULB - (eBay.ca item 350042686065 end time 05-Apr-08 22:24:37 EDT)
i think these are the ones i have
HR16 LED 24 WARM WHITE Grow Light Bulbs 110v E27 - (eBay.ca item 350043880049 end time 09-Apr-08 02:05:50 EDT)

i have to raise my lights tomorrow a bit so ill take a pic of the one i have running. i replaced one of my other bulbs for it to see how it does. it also gives off alot more white light so i dont feel like im on some kind of circus acid trip when im working in there, hahaa


----------



## canniboid.alchemist (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanx Alot


----------



## natmoon (Apr 5, 2008)

thunderchunkie said:


> ya specialkayme, thats the UFO. thats not what im using, what i have are those cheapie's you'll find on ebay. And yes, ill be using them as supplemental lighting on my next grow with a 400W HPS
> 
> alright, todays simulcast results are,
> Day 16
> ...


Plants are looking great for leds so far also liked the guitar


----------



## thunderchunkie (Apr 5, 2008)

hahaaa, thanks nat


----------



## Slaveplanet (Apr 5, 2008)

I have just started reading your post thunderchunkie and now I am hooked on updates. Its like watching my TV series... waiting for another... lol.
I was on how the product will turn out as in potency. The question is "is it as good" 

Thanks for going through the trouble for the rest of us.


----------



## SmknVTEC (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice grow I will read the whole thread when I get a chance. I am over on Grass City with a link to my LED thread I started a couple years ago. I think the link is in my signature. Best wishes on this grow.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Apr 6, 2008)

Well, finally got some bud! hahaaa! num num num!

Room temp-21.6*C
Rez temp-20*C
R.H.-45%
pH-6.0
Water cycle-7-10 days
Nutes-DNF A&B Flower
Lights 12/12


----------



## maximai (Apr 7, 2008)

Looking good, keep up the good work!


----------



## uberpea (Apr 7, 2008)

They may not be big, but they sure do look damn healthy
Good work

Duece.


----------



## soulflyx2k (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah wow, they do look super healthy


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 9, 2008)

Just for the record - the plants being green doesn't mean green light bounces off of them. It means they emit green light after absorbing other light, green or not. In a way it's like throwing a ball at a wall: it may come back at the same speed (energy, color for light) you throw it or less, depending on what the wall is like...


----------



## thunderchunkie (Apr 9, 2008)

Plants are green because they have a substance called chlorophyll in them. Understanding why chlorophyll is green requires a little biology, chemistry and physics. 
If we shine white light on chlorophyll, its molecules will absorb certain colors of light. The light that isn&#8217;t absorbed is reflected, which is what our eyes see. green. A red apple appears red because the molecule of pigment in the apple&#8217;s skin absorbs blue light, not red. Thus, we see red. Chlorophyll molecules absorb blue light and some red light. The other colors are reflected resulting in the green color that we associate with plants. 

check out some different books on the subject, theres also alot of info on the web if its that crucial


----------



## uberpea (Apr 9, 2008)

Couldn't of said it better my self thunderchunkie... I just learned all that last semester.

Duece.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Apr 9, 2008)

lmao uberpea. ya, i learned that shit in grade 9 biology back in '88, hehe. guess the brain aint that fried yet, hahaaaa


----------



## oh really??? (Apr 9, 2008)

i'm doin a 900piece four panel blue spectrum led supplement setup with a 250 watt hps main with SCRog and what i call soil-ponics (could be hempybucket) i learn from natmoon. I will update you. i am confident with your grow that mine will be ok. good job. i rep'd ya.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Apr 9, 2008)

ya, i checked out nats grow there, looks pretty cool, hehe. good luck with it, make a journal if you can. thanks for the reps, back at ya


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah I was replying to something back in the first page. I didn't realize there were like twenty-some pages.

Reflection is the case for pigments, but an entity can absorb green light and appear green. It would likely do it, however, by absorbing a higher energy light - blue, for example - internally converting a bit of the energy, and reemitting at a lower energy.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi y'all. update time, hehe. everything is still goin real good. plants are slow, but i'm curious to see at the end of this if the bud has more of similar potency to outdoor, longer grow season weed, hehe. have to wait and see, lol. the girls are real green and healthy and seem to be reflecting all of the green light, hahaaa.( sorry for the poke there ceestyle, we'll just agree to disagree, lmao!) nute burnt them last week a bit but caught it in time. 

here we go, 
Room temp-21.6*C
Rez temp-21*C
R.H. 59%(without the fan on, lol)
pH 6.1
Nutes-DNF A&B [email protected] 70-80%
Lights-12/12
Flushed today


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 9, 2008)

Lookin good...and honestly your grow isnt going that slow..they had a slow start but have been on track since. Keep up the good work and you will be happy in the end.


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 9, 2008)

haha ... no disagreement, two different phenomena. 

i'm really interested to see the comparison of high-wattage LEDs - for example the UFO - to both lower wattage LEDs and HIDs. But FFS the UFO wit 5W lights is like freaking $600 and individual 5W/10W bulbs are $12/19. I am not willing to fork over that bread for something that is going to suck for anything but veg. If they were smart - and the bulbs were good at budding - they would publish a grow journal of a successful, high yielding bud op. Otherwise, I'll just cry bullshit until they do ...

cc


----------



## uberpea (Apr 9, 2008)

They sure do look nice and pretty under those lights dont they?

Duece.


----------



## kochab (Apr 10, 2008)

looks kinda like a christmas tree in there with all that red and green.
neverless they are alive and going pretty well it seems.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Apr 10, 2008)

dude, post me a link to that, heheeeee not talking about katie are you?


----------



## donkeyballs (Apr 10, 2008)

lookin like a good grow. keep it up


----------



## SmknVTEC (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey thunderchunkie, looking real good man. I just read the whole thread. I see you noticed early on how close the LED's had to be to the plants. I put mine right up to the plants. Of course you have a bit more LED's then me but, still; they should be close. Did you check out my grow? LED lights with pics - Grasscity.com Forums 
Everyone who thinks LED's can't work should check out this thread and my thread. Great job thunderchunkie, keep it up.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Apr 13, 2008)

well, i do believe ive got a male, fucker! ill post a pic before i take it out just to be sure maybe you guys could gimmie your opinion. anyway, i had to go away for the weekend, this is what i came home to.

Room temp, 19.6*C
Rez temp- 20*C
R.H. 56%
pH-6.01
Flush on Wednesday
Lights-12/12

check out the first couple pics, thats the plant i think is a male.


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 13, 2008)

hell yeah it is ... you should add that to the FAQ for night and day examples. how long you been on 12/12?


----------



## quadrophine (Apr 13, 2008)

definitely male.

looks good, I think I'd expect a little bit more bud formation, but your plants as a whole look nice as fuck. good work.


----------



## MstrWilliam (Apr 13, 2008)

Looking good THunderChunkie...Not a fan fan of the panels myself, but I swear by the LED floods...Keep up the good work!!! I'll keep watchin.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Apr 13, 2008)

i agree, the panels are much too ambient to be effective, i like the spots too, easy to move, they have a stronger beam and more focused too. i am however designing a light array after im done this that will utilize all of the LEDS i have, like a standard V hoou with the 4 panels on the inside and the 7 spots i have around the edges. it would allow me to move all of them alot closer to my plants, hehe


----------



## uberpea (Apr 13, 2008)

Yup as everyone said, male. Sorry to hear man, but the others look nice!

Duece.


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 13, 2008)

chunkie - the biggest problem with LEDs - new generation in particular - are the optics of getting the light out of the LED. Weaker LEDs have more light scattered on the way out. It also widens the spectrum.


----------



## MstrWilliam (Apr 13, 2008)

It's all about the led floods....my girl digs em....

keep it up!


----------



## thunderchunkie (Apr 14, 2008)

hahaa, upon closer inspection this evening, because the other juicy fruit looked a little suspicious yesterday, lo and behold it was a male! another fucker!!!

a picture says a thousand words if you ever want to know what a male looks like, hehe. so ill put another up.

now im left with 2 texada timewarp, both girls


----------



## ceestyle (Apr 14, 2008)

that son of a bitch ...


----------



## specialkayme (Apr 14, 2008)

So I have been looking into LEDs for a while now, but I still don't know exactly what to get. I'm trying to make a veg/mom cabinet, rather small. I don't plan on flowering with LEDs, not yet though. I was wondering if anyone could help me pick them out.

This is my first choice:
3 NL-VII BULBS, High Power LED Grow Lights 455,660 NM - eBay (item 200214957445 end time Apr-16-08 12:56:42 PDT)

This one is my second:
LED Grow Light High Power LED Plant Growth - eBay (item 350047744837 end time Apr-16-08 08:46:33 PDT)

My third:
www.LEDwholesalers.com - PAR38 BLUE LED Flood Light 42 SMT 110 240 Volt Grow Light

And my last choice:
High Power PAR38 42 SMT BLUE LED Vegging Grow Light - eBay (item 320238712995 end time Apr-15-08 23:58:35 PDT)

Any ideas as to which one and how many I would need in a 1.5' x 1.5' x 2.5' high grow box to keep two or three mothers (small ones) and veg for a few weeks about 5 clones?


----------



## thunderchunkie (Apr 15, 2008)

im still not suggesting that everyone go out and buy whatever LEDs they can find to veg or bud. if you're going to go out and get them anyway, make sure you get ones that are specifically "grow lights." I dont know about using only blue ones for vegging cause I haven't tried that. mine do seem to be working allright so far, but i wont make any conclusions about them until i see what the finished product is like. should be alot nicer now seeing as i had to get rid of 2 of the 4 plants i had going cause they were males. gives me the chance to get all 7 spots closer to the girls, hehe.

If anyone is going to go ahead and buy them as a result of watching my thread, keep in mind I'm not endorsing them just yet. and I dont want anyone blaming me for loosing 10 clones or ruining a crop. I take no responsibility for anyone else's results, hehe.


----------



## MstrWilliam (Apr 15, 2008)

thunderchunkie said:


> If anyone is going to go ahead and buy them as a result of watching my thread, keep in mind I'm not endorsing them just yet. and I dont want anyone blaming me for loosing 10 clones or ruining a crop. I take no responsibility for anyone else's results, hehe.


But if it works, he'll take a cut(ting)!!!!

My blue floods raised one hell of a plant. My red floods are blooming one hell of a plant. They will sustain a mother(blue only) just fine. Internodal length is kept really tight. Mine produced healthy clones for 2 months before I tripped her 2 12/12. been 3 weeks and it's a buddin motha (pardon the pun). My whole box uses less power than 2 100 wt light bulbs do.

do some research people. it's outthere and getting better all the time.


----------



## MstrWilliam (Apr 15, 2008)

the mfg of my floods has just sent me info on a 300wt LED grow fixture....
all 1wt superbright leds....my credit card is tingling!


----------



## specialkayme (Apr 15, 2008)

Damn, how much did that run you?


----------



## uberpea (Apr 15, 2008)

daaang that sounds expensive...
Leds would be so great for something like a PC grow if they were so damn expensive *sigh*

Duece.


----------



## MstrWilliam (Apr 15, 2008)

uberpea said:


> daaang that sounds expensive...
> Leds would be so great for something like a PC grow if they were so damn expensive *sigh*
> 
> Duece.



it would fry a pc box....we are talking 300 (1watt super bright) not 5mm like I am using in my led floods or Thunderchunkie's panels. This should rival a 1000 hps....or close.....I await all those who say nay to message me that I am full of it...


----------



## PowerTrance (Apr 15, 2008)

the only problem with the LED could be the "dim factor" -- if the power circuitry isn't done properly, you could end up with dim LEDs in 6 months... and blow all that money  BUT I'm sure that's won't happen because you're going to show us how to build that monster of a light!


----------



## uberpea (Apr 15, 2008)

MstrWilliam said:


> it would fry a pc box....we are talking 300 (1watt super bright) not 5mm like I am using in my led floods or Thunderchunkie's panels. This should rival a 1000 hps....or close.....I await all those who say nay to message me that I am full of it...


oh no no! i agree 300w of LEDs is wayyyy too much for a pc grow. I was just talking about LEDs in general.


----------



## MstrWilliam (Apr 15, 2008)

PowerTrance said:


> the only problem with the LED could be the "dim factor" -- if the power circuitry isn't done properly, you could end up with dim LEDs in 6 months... and blow all that money  BUT I'm sure that's won't happen because you're going to show us how to build that monster of a light!



not my specialty....they built it....I just want to prove it!


----------



## thunderchunkie (Apr 15, 2008)

MstrWilliam, any chance you have a link to that fixture you could post here. hehe, id like to see that


----------



## PowerTrance (Apr 15, 2008)

MstrWilliam said:


> not my specialty....they built it....I just want to prove it!


Do you have a url so we can all oogle over their awesome LED light?


----------



## MstrWilliam (Apr 15, 2008)

thunderchunkie said:


> MstrWilliam, any chance you have a link to that fixture you could post here. hehe, id like to see that


It is a chinese company.... bilwood.com Their website is limited with their info, but email them and they will send what you want. I must admit I am sceptical only because I was not thrilled with the panels, and then only because they were outshined (pun intended) by the led floods. The 90wt and 300wt fixtures all use 1wt super bright leds, and I believe 288 of them so in effect its a 288wt light. I am interested in their construction though, sadly due to other irreputable chinese mfgs. But my dealings with this company get an A+ in service and honesty. Anybody ordering is advised to ship ups as the alternative is chinese postal. make your own assumptions.

Now with that info GROW FORTH AND MULTIPLY!


----------



## MstrWilliam (Apr 17, 2008)

Steps in, dodges tumbleweeds, bows out.....


----------



## MstrWilliam (Apr 18, 2008)

did everyone go?


----------



## uberpea (Apr 18, 2008)

Who knows... I'm ready to see some new pics!!


----------



## firebullet (Apr 20, 2008)

MstrWilliam,
What is the cost on the items from that site ? LEDS do not have a high lumen output but also are only what it needs, but how effective are they alone without CFLs or other backup sources?


----------



## MstrWilliam (Apr 20, 2008)

firebullet said:


> MstrWilliam,
> What is the cost on the items from that site ? LEDS do not have a high lumen output but also are only what it needs, but how effective are they alone without CFLs or other backup sources?



floods: 21-25$, panels 30$, 90wt 420$, 300wt 1280$....negotiations on bulk....see "my led laboratory" thread for a post on led and lumens....I was sceptical, and scared to leave my plant under only the blue floods, so I added 1 cfl and it grew into a lovely bushy lady. when I pulled the floods out for my box, my plant began to "lie down" it took a total of 4 23wt cfl to get her to perk back up. Now she is under red led floods for bloom, I added the panels and 2 xtra cfl as a boost. Might be yanking the panels to go into my big box....(see my other grow journal)....I plan to purchase a 300 wt by the end of summer...anything with 1wt superbrite leds in the right spectrum will stand alone and grow.

These are only 5mm LEDs....new ones coming out all the time


----------



## dsmfreaks (Apr 23, 2008)

what no recent updates


----------



## uberpea (Apr 23, 2008)

where are youuuuuuu?

Duece.


----------



## canniboid.alchemist (Apr 24, 2008)

Just pray he didnt get pinched... 
(I doubt it he sounds like a smart guy)

Do you guys ever wonder when going through alot of promising grow journals (the ones where people actually take time into posting info), alot of them have abruptly stopped RIGHT BEFORE HARVEST and the user is never heard from??? 

I think the grow-bust cops in all cities love these websites because if you think about it the advancement in technology i.e. internet, global networking can make it so much easier for the POLICE to FUCK US if *WE* POST PICTURES & UPDATES from a COMPUTER that is in the SAME FUCKING PLACE as the GROW!!!
For example a everyone knows "The Strike Team" from _The Shield_ , now imagine a local version of those FAGS are setup in your local "COP SHOP"... all they really need to start building cases is a computer, internet and our *sacred* blogs, forums, journals and pics. Unhidden I.P. addresses make it easier for them to find you locally. 

I advise all R.I.U. members who are *unable* to grow *seperate *to their area of dwelling to *ATLEAST* use: "*"web proxy"* or *"proxy servers*" (Google them becuase they are always changing).

Just finished smoking a joint, hope this all makes sense tommorow.

Canniboid Alchemist


----------



## uberpea (Apr 24, 2008)

Real good call canniboid. Proxies are a great idea, and yes i do notice that a lot, but i think its also the paranoia

Duece.


----------



## maximai (Apr 24, 2008)

Let it live once more...


----------



## specialkayme (Apr 24, 2008)

Personally I doubt cops are monotoring this site with the intent to bust small time growers. Most divisions are understaffed as it is, and those they get are usually less than qualified individuals, no offense. The few officers that are then given to the drug unit have their hands full searching for local crack dealers and the like. If you got a hot shot drug unit, they would probably be trying to stop the cocaine from coming in, and spend less time on the single guy growing two plants in his closet, regardless of the tech used. 

Plus, you have to keep in mind that the only law enforcement agency that has 100% jurisdiction here is Interpol. This is a website that has people from all over the world on it. Even if you were thinking just in the states, then it would be the Fed's. It would be a waste of time for a police officer in Texas to track everyone down, only to find out that 0.5% of them lived in Texas, and probably none of them even in his area. All of this wasted time when they could have gone to the crack house down the street and raided it. 

This is of course not saying that police arn't on here monotoring. I'm sure if you put up red flags as to your location, you might get busted. But that's true with everything. Cops are mainly interested in the dealers and the pushers. Less interested in the small time individual users, but if they get a tip they have to follow it all the same.

Be careful, but I think it's mainly paranoia.


----------



## MstrWilliam (Apr 24, 2008)

specialkayme said:


> Be careful, but I think it's mainly paranoia.


I'll smoke to that.....

And to Thunderchunkie where ever he is....


----------



## uberpea (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice post specialkayme, I think it's a lot of paranoia as well.

Duece.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Apr 26, 2008)

sorry to take so long getting back but i was out of town for a week. ill take some pics tonight when the lights come on. my bud told me he broke one of my girls and had to get rid of it while i was gone. apparently he let one end of the lights drop and nailed it. not too happy but what can you do?


----------



## MstrWilliam (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow did paranoia sweep us or what?

glad all you lost was a plant.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Apr 26, 2008)

well, i misunderstood what my bud told me. i didnt lose a plant, just bent a couple leaves, hahaa. whew!
kinda nice being gone for a week and coming back to see them, kinda hard to judge your progress when youre looking at them every day.

heres the scoop

Room temp-20.3*C
Rez temp-20 *C
R.H. 58%
pH-5.6
Watering cycle- missed a week, flushing rez today, curious to see how they like all the fresh food i give em tonight.
Light Cycle- 12/12
Nutes-DNF Formula A&B Bloom 80% w/Dr.Hornbys Big Bud 4ml/l- H2O2-3ml/l


----------



## natmoon (Apr 26, 2008)

thunderchunkie said:


> well, i misunderstood what my bud told me. i didnt lose a plant, just bent a couple leaves, hahaa. whew!
> kinda nice being gone for a week and coming back to see them, kinda hard to judge your progress when youre looking at them every day.
> 
> heres the scoop
> ...


Man i love the look of your setup.
I could sit in there and get wasted for sure hahahaaha
Plants are looking great for leds,trics are showing nicely already as well.
This is shaping up to be one of the best led grow journals that i have read through so far.
Obviously they will never be massive or anything but the plants look nice and healthy and will provide you with a decent smoke at the end of it.
Great for stealth and small spaces,keep up the good work


----------



## bkstylz (Apr 26, 2008)

MstrWilliam said:


> Wow did paranoia sweep us or what?
> 
> glad all you lost was a plant.


LOL...you can tell there are some weed smokers on here


----------



## uberpea (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow those buds have really come out in the past week.
The leaves look really happy haha. And it looks so yummy with those colors

Duece.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 26, 2008)

DAMN!

That is exactly what I wanted to see.. how many days into flowering?

I'm too tired to read right now.

=/


----------



## avo (Apr 27, 2008)

This post made me register 

I've been trying to do research on them and I've only come a crossed yours and a guy using a UFO led. Plants look nice, I'm waiting for the update now too .

Are you sold on the flood lights or still open to new things? I'm kind of looking at the procyon 100 myself; 56 Cree xlamp high power leds.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Apr 27, 2008)

dont know, lol. they look good but i havent tried them, hahaaa


----------



## avo (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey Thunder, do you know how many more days until harvest and when you can test the smoke quality of the LED power? I'm waiting to see what happens with your journal so I can make an accurate decision on what route I want to go. When you doing another update too? Love the journal, keep growing!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

I think it would be fucking awesome to use a little of every light and see what happens.. but this LED thing has me more than excited.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Apr 28, 2008)

avo said:


> This post made me register
> 
> I've been trying to do research on them and I've only come a crossed yours and a guy using a UFO led. Plants look nice, I'm waiting for the update now too .
> 
> Are you sold on the flood lights or still open to new things? I'm kind of looking at the procyon 100 myself; 56 Cree xlamp high power leds.


hey avo. i do think the floods are better. you can place them and focus them on which specific area you need the light. the panels might do better in a smaller grobox setup


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

thunderchunkie said:


> hey avo. i do think the floods are better. you can place them and focus them on which specific area you need the light. the panels might do better in a smaller grobox setup


Floods are nice. If you have a static room (actuall walls) you can hang lights and mount lights all around.

Shit, one could turn a basement into a literal sun-shop.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Apr 28, 2008)

avo said:


> Hey Thunder, do you know how many more days until harvest and when you can test the smoke quality of the LED power? I'm waiting to see what happens with your journal so I can make an accurate decision on what route I want to go. When you doing another update too? Love the journal, keep growing!


as far as harvesting goes, im 41 days into flowering. im looking at at least 3 weeks to go but because theyre sativas, it may be a week-10 days more. i sure as hell cant wait to taste, smoke and get fucked up in general after this shit is dried and cured. and i will do that properly, hehe. 

P.S. these buds for me! hahaaa biatches!


----------



## Enigma (Apr 28, 2008)

thunderchunkie said:


> as far as harvesting goes, im 41 days into flowering. im looking at at least 3 weeks to go but because theyre sativas, it may be a week-10 days more. i sure as hell cant wait to taste, smoke and get fucked up in general after this shit is dried and cured. and i will do that properly, hehe.
> 
> P.S. these buds for me! hahaaa biatches!


We've got to know the end-yield to see what the LED's are capable of!


----------



## avo (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah I figured I would need to get some flood lights as well for added support but with little information out there there's a lot up in the air with little to back it. How much did you spend on all your lights? I don't recall a total price being stated in your journal. I've never been as far into a grow as you but what would happen if you got curious and wanted to try and smoke a little bud off one of the plants? I mean real little, like .5g or less.


----------



## specialkayme (Apr 29, 2008)

better to wait. If you pinch off some, dry it and smoke it, you won't be able to tell anything from it just yet. I know it's tough, but you have to wait.


----------



## gtugg (Apr 29, 2008)

Im way impatient and i snip a little here and there...Throw it in the oven on bake 
@170 for like 10 minutes turn it off leave it in there but just keep checking on it you dont want it to be too dry.....It's always better to wait though....but im poor and can't afford to buy some dank right now lol


----------



## uberpea (Apr 29, 2008)

Man, just don't do this, you'll thank your patience later lol.

Duece.


----------



## bonghits420 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey Thunder, what is your blue to red ratio? I read somewhere that it should be 2:1 red/blue for veg and 4:1red/blue for flower.. But shit, I think I would much rather take you word on it as your grow is by far the best LED grow I have seen. I see a lot of people on here asking what the yield of an LED is.. this is the best link that I have seen that will show the UFO LED vs. 400W HPS.
YouTube - LED Marijuana Grow

Did you change up the ration on your grow? I want to set up two different environments, one for veg and one for flower. I would like to have 8 plants in the flower environment with hopes of harvesting a plant every week. 

I saw earlier in your grow you mentioned you purchased the lights off of ebay.. Was that the LED wholesalers? Are the flood lights that you have a single color per light? or mixed? sorry for throwing all this shit on here at once.. but I have been watching your grow for a while and have either missed this.. or its not here.. 

What about watering? are you giving the plants a constant mist, or is there a feeding tube directly to the roots? whats the off vs. on ratio? are the plants getting watered during the 12 hrs off?

Any input you can provide would be much appreciated.. I hope your LED's yield more than that UFO, it would make me feel a lot better about purchasing the LED's. If not, fuck it.. 30g's a week is not bad.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 29, 2008)

bonghits420 said:


> Hey Thunder, what is your blue to red ratio? I read somewhere that it should be 2:1 red/blue for veg and 4:1red/blue for flower.. But shit, I think I would much rather take you word on it as your grow is by far the best LED grow I have seen. I see a lot of people on here asking what the yield of an LED is.. this is the best link that I have seen that will show the UFO LED vs. 400W HPS.
> YouTube - LED Marijuana Grow
> 
> Did you change up the ration on your grow? I want to set up two different environments, one for veg and one for flower. I would like to have 8 plants in the flower environment with hopes of harvesting a plant every week.
> ...


The LED is more efficient than the HID.. but the HID produced more in a single grow.. ~3x more.

Still.. nothing is beating the HID's.



E


----------



## specialkayme (Apr 29, 2008)

Enigma said:


> The LED is more efficient than the HID.. but the HID produced more in a single grow.. ~3x more.
> 
> Still.. nothing is beating the HID's.
> 
> ...


True, but the UFO produced more bud per kwh of electricity used. I know it took longer to finish off the grow using LED when compared to HID, but it still used less energy. Generally speaking, if energy consumption is one of your main concerns, and $$$ isn't really a problem, LEDs will be the way to go in the future. Still a little too costly for the average joe, but if you have the money, if you buy enough LEDs you can in theory outperform the HID, while using less energy, which in the very long run would end up paying for itself. Theoretically speaking at least. Not to mention that using LEDs gives you the option of spending less $$$ on ventilation. And the LEDs lifespan is longer than the HID. 

Overall, from what I have seen around my area, number one reason why people get caught is because they have a big mouth. Number two is a spike in their energy usage, and number three is smell. LEDs have the potential to significantly reduce numbers two and three, in my opinion.


----------



## specialkayme (Apr 30, 2008)

So I did a little bit of calculations. Half because I was interested, and half because I was bored. So according to the grow that we saw on Youtube, the 400 watt HID produced 91 g, operating for 1,050 hr at a ratio of .217g/kwh. The 82 watt LED UFO produced 36 g, operating for 1,218 hr at a ratio of .36g/kwh. Total energy consumption of the HID therefore was ~ 420 kwh, where as the energy consumption of the LED was ~ 100 kwh.

This means that the HID produced ~3x the bud, but used over 4x the energy to do it. 

Playing devil's advocate here, lets say that we were hooked on using the LEDs but wanted the results that you can get from the HIDs. If we were to purchase 3 UFOs, this theoretically would produce the same as a 400 watt hid. The cost of the HID would be roughtly around $200 and the UFO roughtly around $1500.

Going one step further, lets look at the overall cost in electricity alone. If we were to assume that the electricity company would charge around $0.15 per kwh (a random number), the HID would cost approx $40.32 to run for 12 hours per day, 7 days a week, for 8 weeks, or an average flowering time. The UFO would cost $8.26 to run for the same time. Using three of these, it would then cost us about $24.79 per 8 weeks. Meaning, taking away the initial investment costs, the UFO could theoretically produce the same amount of bud, while saving $15.53 per grow.

I know this doesn't sound like a lot, but it ends up being a savings of $93.18 per year. What that, more or less boils down to, is that in order for you to make your money back on purchasing the LEDs, you would need to grow for ~ 13 years ($1500 for the UFO - $200 (your going to have to spend that anyway)= $1300 (the amount you pay over the cost of the HID), then 1300/93= 13.something or ~ 13 years). After that, you get savings back.

Not quite worth it just yet, but getting there. I personally can't wait till they start making LEDs that can get even as close to half of the grow that an HID can. Even at that point, I think it's worth it. Just my two cents though.

Alright, I'm tired, to bed.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 30, 2008)

Awesome calculations specialkayme. What I really love about LEDs right now is one how effecient they are and two, how cool they stay. With these lights you can literally have them right in front of your leaves and not worry about it.
The cost of the LEDs right now however is high up there, but I'm willing to bet with more research we will see that go down.

Duece.


----------



## specialkayme (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks uberpea.

One thing that I forgot to mention in the above calculations, is you save that much money .... bla bla bla, but in doing so you theoretically get the same amount of bud that you would from a 400 watt HID with only using 246 watts. For most of us on here this means little more than a bit of energy savings, which over the long haul doesn't mean more than a hill of beans. For others (not myself personally) it could mean much more. When you are using 3 different 1,000 watt HID bulbs in a perpetual harvest you are consuming quite a bit of electricity. This might tip off the feds. If you switch to LEDs this brings your energy consumption down almost in half, with no theoretical change in quantity of bud, giving you the same amount while keeping the feds out of your hair. Or, on another side, you could double your quantity while using the same amount of electricity.

I agree that they arn't quite there yet, but just seeing what LEDs can do now, when they arn't even popular yet, makes me drool at the thought of what they will be like in the next few years.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 30, 2008)

All are valid arguements!

I'm sticking with the most efficient HID, the 600w, since the ease of use, low cost, and simple design of the cooltube are all in my favour.



E


----------



## thunderchunkie (Apr 30, 2008)

bonghits420 said:


> Hey Thunder, what is your blue to red ratio? I read somewhere that it should be 2:1 red/blue for veg and 4:1red/blue for flower.. But shit, I think I would much rather take you word on it as your grow is by far the best LED grow I have seen. I see a lot of people on here asking what the yield of an LED is.. this is the best link that I have seen that will show the UFO LED vs. 400W HPS.
> YouTube - LED Marijuana Grow
> 
> Did you change up the ration on your grow? I want to set up two different environments, one for veg and one for flower. I would like to have 8 plants in the flower environment with hopes of harvesting a plant every week.
> ...


i think my red/blue ratio while flowering was about 70/30%. for flowering I got rid of two of the red/blue spots and replaced them with red only floods. i used a couple panels above the plants too when i started vegging but moved them to make a more efficient array while flowering using only the floods on top of and around the plants. i still use the panels on the walls just for extra ambient lighting and because the whole room is lined with either mylar or flat white paint. my electrical bill has gone up only 7$ a month, that was during vegging/24/7. and i have 4 panels and 7 spots running. so right now i have 5 red/blue spots directly on and surrounding them plus 2 red only spots, par 70's i think, dont remember, hehe.

as far as watering goes, my girls get nutes 24/7 by continuous flow, not a mister but a steady stream. the only time i turn off the water is when i flush and clean the rez.

I did get the lights from LEDwholesalers on ebay. I think for the whole lot of them i paid around 300$ just a little hefty, but i wanted to use them for this experiment and definitely as supplementary lighting in the future. the cost didnt really bother me because i already have a couple of HID's anyway, ill make the 300$ back soon enough, lol.


----------



## avo (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry thunder for getting off thread a little bit.

I love the calculations but you didn't factor in other things. For example it's easier and cheaper to vent a couple LEDs then it is for 1 400W or more HPS/MH. Factor in that you wont need those fans to push a lot of air, no noise polution, no light burns on you or your plants. Obviously all these are much more crucial in a cabinet or closet design sense space is so limited. Over all I think the LEDs even in this stage are more then worth it. Not to mention if you really wanted to you could always sell a little bud and make all that money back. You can always make money back or something to pay for anything, but when it comes to energy which is in constant need to grow, that's a little bit different I think. Plus I don't like a grow showing up in the electricity bill or fire hazards or even pigs flying by doing illegal infraread shots.


----------



## tech209 (Apr 30, 2008)

nice grow man....how much did ur led lighting cost you?.........


----------



## avo (Apr 30, 2008)

tech209 said:


> nice grow man....how much did ur led lighting cost you?.........


he said $300


----------



## tech209 (Apr 30, 2008)

aite 3 bills and it does wut a 400 hps does but uses less electricty.......


----------



## Enigma (Apr 30, 2008)

tech209 said:


> aite 3 bills and it does wut a 400 hps does but uses less electricty.......


There was a vid around here.. the LED took longer than the 400w HPS to finish.. it was more efficient in power usage.. but the 400w HPS produced ~3x more bud from one plant.

Another thing.. the 400w HPS wasn't in a cooltube.



E


----------



## specialkayme (May 1, 2008)

Enigma said:


> There was a vid around here.. the LED took longer than the 400w HPS to finish.. it was more efficient in power usage.. but the 400w HPS produced ~3x more bud from one plant.
> 
> Another thing.. the 400w HPS wasn't in a cooltube.
> 
> ...


Would a cool tube create more bud?


----------



## Enigma (May 1, 2008)

specialkayme said:


> Would a cool tube create more bud?


The cooltube would allow the 400w to sit *WAY* closer to the canopy allowing more light to reach the plant thereby increasing yield.

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html



E


----------



## tech209 (May 1, 2008)

agree with u Enigma cuz my plants are less than a foot away from the hps and wow wut a difference.....but get wayyyyyyyyyy more compressed and tight .............


----------



## Enigma (May 1, 2008)

tech209 said:


> agree with u Enigma cuz my plants are less than a foot away from the hps and wow wut a difference.....but get wayyyyyyyyyy more compressed and tight .............


That's why I've always used fluoro's for vegging. The light is right on top of them.. stacked nodes.. when the HPS hits them the go fucking nuts!

In a week or so you'll see what I mean when this 600w goes up!

Peep the journal in my sig.



E


----------



## tech209 (May 1, 2008)

fo sho ill scope that shit outs ....i veg with cfl's n flower in hps.....cfl's i can keep those lights really close to the plants so i can get short bushy plants...........


----------



## thunderchunkie (May 1, 2008)

there is a CFL forum if you guys wanna take it there, hahahaaaaaa. J/K


----------



## tech209 (May 1, 2008)

only use cfl for veggin all hps here bro.......but i am diggin those LED lights tho........


----------



## MstrWilliam (May 1, 2008)

Hey thc....looking good....mine are in their 2nd week on "planet ito"....no signs of stress to em at all....I'm thinking that the massive dose of red spectrum is keeping them happy and fine....they doubled in size....still have 3 3 weeks to go...

something to think about.....


----------



## uberpea (May 1, 2008)

Haha poor thunder, his thread just got crazy off topic lately.


----------



## MstrWilliam (May 1, 2008)

uberpea said:


> Haha poor thunder, his thread just got crazy off topic lately.



LEDs see if we can get it back for him.....


----------



## specialkayme (May 1, 2008)

uberpea said:


> Haha poor thunder, his thread just got crazy off topic lately.


Perhaps an update or two would put us back on topic


----------



## avo (May 1, 2008)

specialkayme said:


> Perhaps an update or two would put us back on topic


I'm sure it would help but most of us are just trying to pass time I think since we still have a few weeks till harvest.


----------



## thunderchunkie (May 1, 2008)

Harrrr mateys!!!

My poor bud almost had a heart attack thinkin he killed one of my girls on the weekend, hahaaaa. I lost one branch! hahaa. Well, whats to say? Everything seems to be going awesome with this experiment right now taking into account al the mistakes and shit that happened earlier on. Green, healthy, buds everywhere and freakin stinky!!!! Smells like hot garbage in my room, hahahaaaaa.

Here goes, 

Room temp-18.9*C
R.H.-48%
Rez temp-20*C
pH-6.01
Water cycle-continuous flow, flush on Sat. or Sun.
Lights-12/12
Nutes-DNF A&B [email protected] 100% (5ml/l), Dr. Hornby's Big [email protected]% (5ml/l)
Music- Iron Maiden, Deep Purple, Slayer, Metalicca, Stevie Ray Vaughn and so forth, they're happy girls

Psychedelic Sativa's Biatch!!!


----------



## mastakoosh (May 2, 2008)

yarrr they be looking good!!


----------



## tech209 (May 2, 2008)

killer..................


----------



## uberpea (May 2, 2008)

Never ceases to amaze me with all the cool colors...

Duece.


----------



## GotBeat5.0 (May 2, 2008)

sweet grow man. I love seeing people trying out new things. I read this journal straight through. Cant wait to see the end results.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 4, 2008)

Great grow man, out of all the different lighting types i find LED to be most interesting. I think in the future i definitely want to try an LED grow though it wont be a for a while yet. 
Keep up the good work! +Rep


----------



## oh really??? (May 4, 2008)

Light Bright, Light Bright, turn on the magic of colored lights! Shining friends, shining bright, make a wish to say goodnight..."

anyone???


----------



## uberpea (May 4, 2008)

oh really??? said:


> Light Bright, Light Bright, turn on the magic of colored lights! Shining friends, shining bright, make a wish to say goodnight..."
> 
> anyone???


Hahah ohh yeah, I definitely had one of those when I was young. Wonder if it's laying around anywhere...


----------



## thunderchunkie (May 4, 2008)

Lite-Brite ROCKS!!!!! I bet i could grow a 7 foot Jamaican Sugar with just one of those, hahaaa!!!!!

Bow down to me.


----------



## oh really??? (May 4, 2008)

hahahahaha i'm glad you guys got that. . . i had a flashback remebering how i would scrap the template and just start plugging those things in. 

. . . .lets all smoke to youth. . . . then to adulthood. . . . where we are still playing with pretty lights.


----------



## thunderchunkie (May 4, 2008)

Well, all goes well. Greeny, purply, stinkily! Join the dank side Luke!! I am your father!

Blort. Day 45 I think, lol

Room temp-20.4*C
R.H. 48%
Rez temp-20*C
pH-6.09
Flush tomorrow
Nutes-DNF A&B Bloom @100%, Dr. Hornby's Big Bud @ 100%
Lights-12/12

I know you want to touch me......


----------



## Slaveplanet (May 5, 2008)

Things are looking good. I was just wondering why is the weild is so diffence between HID and LED? OH.. and what happened to the broken branch


----------



## thunderchunkie (May 5, 2008)

I just clipped off the broken branch at the stem, no worries, hehe


----------



## ceestyle (May 5, 2008)

it'd be hilarious if someone set up a grow light system for LEDs where you plugged in bulbs as you needed them. 

inevitably you would have stoners swearing that the smiley-face grew tighter buds than the checked or lined patterns ...


----------



## oh really??? (May 5, 2008)

hahahahahahahaha true true. that was funny. i don't know if you guys thought that was funny but think about it. . .i would think about. a smiley face for sure.


----------



## uberpea (May 5, 2008)

hahahaha that is a fact, smiley faces produce tighter buds. Awesome...

Duece.


----------



## thunderchunkie (May 5, 2008)

what if you made an array of LED's shaped like a 24" cola? I wonder if that would inspire the plant to go all Arnold Schwarzenegger?


----------



## Gamberro (May 6, 2008)

Thunderchunkie, I'm looking into the possibility of buying some LED clusters such as yours for a ScrOG with my income from my current crop. Do you know how much space your cluster can cover with optimum efficiency?


----------



## Gamberro (May 6, 2008)

oh really??? said:


> hahahahaha i'm glad you guys got that. . . i had a flashback remebering how i would scrap the template and just start plugging those things in.
> 
> . . . .lets all smoke to youth. . . . then to adulthood. . . . where we are still playing with pretty lights.


... and out in the sun


----------



## thunderchunkie (May 6, 2008)

Gamberro said:


> Thunderchunkie, I'm looking into the possibility of buying some LED clusters such as yours for a ScrOG with my income from my current crop. Do you know how much space your cluster can cover with optimum efficiency?



Really depends on how much of an area youre trying to cover, plus i dont know anything about a scrog setup. obviously the more light the better. I've seen the setup b4 done with 4 plants. space permitting I'd go with one LED spot in each corner aimed inwards slightly and a couple 43W CFL's to cover the canopy. that would be enough in my opinion, but im not an expert, lol. Dont run right out and spend a fortune because my grow is goin good. Only spend the coin if its what you want


----------



## Gamberro (May 7, 2008)

Oh yeah, for sure, I feel you. Thanks for the warning, this is all just planning leading up to a possible purchase. I'm also looking at the LED UFO's. Just imagine that I am trying to cover a completely flat surface with light.


----------



## thunderchunkie (May 7, 2008)

i think this one is wilder than the UFO but i didnt really read the specs on it, check it out.

TI-SmartLamp â The LED Grow Lamp Light Revolution - (eBay.ca item 320248423808 end time 07-May-08 21:07:45 EDT)


----------



## Gamberro (May 7, 2008)

"*COVERAGE AREA* of 4 ft by 4 ft in primary usage or 8 ft by 8 ft in secondary lighting usage"
Props on the link, I will seriously consider this.


----------



## uberpea (May 7, 2008)

Wow that is one intense grow lamp.

Duece.


----------



## ceestyle (May 7, 2008)

that shit looks bright. the non-spinach plants in the picture do not look happy


----------



## budled (May 10, 2008)

the problem with that led system is its a full spectrum led , thats why is looks pinkish , if you are going to get led lights you can get them in high output , but remember, led grow Lights provide a higher fraction of light in the peak areas of the spectrum of chlorophyll absorption. You should use enough LED lighting to produce 30% of the lux or ft-cd levels produced by metal halide lights, or 25-35% of the wattage per square foot you are using for MH lighting. A general guideline is one red light per square foot, plus blue lights as required. This depends only if you are using the flood type led , other types may differ, but the crappest ones are the small circle leds that are usually 3-5 on a bar are really not good except for low growing plants dont get burned like i did! they do work but only for small plants


----------



## XSiL3nTX (May 13, 2008)

any new pics of the plants?


----------



## thunderchunkie (May 16, 2008)

lol, guess its time for an update, eh? sorry but me and the gf were pretty bust the last couple weeks. the buds look awesome, maybe a little small as compares to some of the CFL and HID buds ive seen, but i cant wait to try the smoke. after is dried and cured properly that is, hehe. The tric's are just starting to turn milks so it'll only be a few days till they turn amber to ensure a total body fuck of a stone, yay yay yay!!!!!


Room temp-19.5*C
R.H.-56&
Rez temp-20*C
pH- 6.09
Nutes-DNF A&B Bloom @ full strength, Dr. Hornbys Big Bud @ full strength.
Flush tomorrow for last time
Lights-12/12


----------



## mastakoosh (May 16, 2008)

looking very nice chunkie. bet you cant wait to smoke these bad girls.


----------



## uberpea (May 16, 2008)

Wow, has it been 60 days already?
They look nice man, thickening up!

Later.


----------



## thunderchunkie (May 16, 2008)

oh I cant friggin wait, hahaaa. but i will, lol. reps for my buds, hehe


----------



## thunderchunkie (May 16, 2008)

Gamberro said:


> "*COVERAGE AREA* of 4 ft by 4 ft in primary usage or 8 ft by 8 ft in secondary lighting usage"
> Props on the link, I will seriously consider this.


 I would probably go with a few good 43W (4 of them) CFL's for that small area (4x4') adding 4 of the multi spectrum LED's would work great along with that as supplementary lighting, or 4 of the PAR70 all red ones. I'm pretty sure that would be enough for a SCROG setup like you're thinking of. I would use the spots though, they seem more intense than the panels and you can aim them to whatever area of the plant you wish to


----------



## smartbadguy (May 17, 2008)

just read it today nice job. and stuff that made me iwanna play around with led now


----------



## Gamberro (May 19, 2008)

thunderchunkie said:


> I would probably go with a few good 43W (4 of them) CFL's for that small area (4x4') adding 4 of the multi spectrum LED's would work great along with that as supplementary lighting, or 4 of the PAR70 all red ones. I'm pretty sure that would be enough for a SCROG setup like you're thinking of. I would use the spots though, they seem more intense than the panels and you can aim them to whatever area of the plant you wish to


Thanks! Four LED's, though? That just wouldn't be cost-efficient, at this point in LED technology.


----------



## thunderchunkie (May 20, 2008)

Gamberro said:


> Thanks! Four LED's, though? That just wouldn't be cost-efficient, at this point in LED technology.


i was sorta going by what i have for equipment, lol. for me, the higher the concentration i can get out of mine has worked better


----------



## dunw00dy24 (May 27, 2008)

Excellent work. Tremendous thread.


----------



## uberpea (May 28, 2008)

Where are you man? this is unlike you

Later.


----------



## F4o12te (Jun 7, 2008)

??? where tha harvest


----------



## Tao (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice experiment, I'd like to hear about the yield and quality of smoke.


----------



## whatwherehow (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm curious as well....so many people bash leds...Yet not many people have actually tried them....i'll be looking in to see how it goes good luck!


----------



## thunderchunkie (Jun 15, 2008)

sorry to bugger off like that everyone. had to get the stuff out of there as soon as possible. fortunately, it was ready to be cut down anyway. i didn't get any pics from the harvest, once again sorry but i didn't have the time. total dry weight from the 2 plants was 2.56 ounces. a little fluffy but they hardened up pretty good ofter i dried and cured them. the smoke was unbelievable! definitely one of the best smokes ive ever had in my life. cool and sweet, had a rel nice lemony aftertaste too.

The stone was like nothing ive ever had. VERY strong, maybe due to the length of the time the whole grow took. the stone was like a mix between mushrooms and percocets, lol. thats the way my best bud described it. i would recommend the Texada Timewarp to everyone.

Once again, sorry i couldnt finish up the journal a little better and more descriptive for uou all, didnt really have a choice though, my aunt moved in, hahaaaa.

catch ya'll soon, Thunderchunkie


----------



## boomshakalaka (Jul 13, 2008)

very interesting thread
K+


----------



## winkdogg420 (Oct 22, 2008)

What is happenig with the plants ?? I want to buy these lights . Is it worth the money??


----------



## bayamo (Dec 8, 2008)

how long did the whole process finally take? Was it 9 - 10 months, at least thats what it seems from the first to last post.


----------



## jeffius (Dec 19, 2008)

9-10 months is way too long, LED lights suck ass, but im sure there ok if u gotta watch the power and can do a large commercial grow with them


----------



## Gamberro (Dec 19, 2008)

I do commercial and if I had to wait that long my right nut would probly burst


----------



## Bruno420 (Jan 20, 2009)

Well I read this thread and gave you +Rep. Awsome thread. It was really informative.

The biggest thing I could see to changing the setup would be to upgrade the LEDs to the high output. Also put them real close to the plants. 
http://www.ledgrow.eu/
This guy has done 5 runs of growing bud with his lights and they are just getting better and better. He definatly has flaws in his system but it gives you another look at what he added.

Another thing that is mentioned in other LED grows is to throw a white light in there. It is supposed to give that little extra spectrums of light. The link I posted doesn't go into great detail but you get the general idea. This is all still in testing but soon LEDs will be the only way to go and everybody will be talking trash about the MH/HPS systems.

Again Great grow and article!!!


----------



## thunderchunkie (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry about the long hiatus all. Moved and had to re-organize lotsa shit, hehe. Don't know if anyone still checks out this thread but I'll be doing a LED/400W HPS conversion bulb grow next. Got the little sproutis in the rockwool now and running to set up my new room, hehe. I'll start a new thread and post the link in here. Thx all.


----------



## imburne (Feb 18, 2009)

Amazing thread thank you!


----------



## datasafe (Apr 16, 2009)

very good grow thanks for sharing


----------



## TyrannusLeo (Jun 11, 2009)

Concerning #204, you drawfed your plants... they won't stretch if they have enough light, close enough, something to keep in mind when you're trying to intentionally stretch them for height


----------

